# Myth #1..... Israel is "Stolen Land"



## abu afak (Feb 16, 2010)

This board is a wealth of Misinformation.









*77% of British Mandate 'Palestine' was lopped and made Jordan, no Jews allowed.*
(Contradicting British and League of Nations promises)








*Jordan is 70% 'Palestinian'.
Leaving the other 23% divided roughly 13-10 for the Jews.

Meaning the Arabs aka Palestinians got 87% of Mandate Palestine.
(the Pink AND Red Areas)

And ½ of the Jews 13% was the Negev Desert. (lower ½ the light Blue Area above)
So Jews really got about 6% of the usable land of the Original Mandate.
AND unlike in The surrounding states... Arabs still live in/make up 20% of Current Israel's population within that land.

2/3 of what became Israel was State Land, passing from the Ottomans, to the British, to the Jews; owned by NO Arab.
This Includes the Half alone of Israel that was/Is the Negev Desert.*
-





-

*Yes, the lower half of that little that red spot/Israel- is the Negev Desert, State Land under the Ottomans, owned by No Arab.* (and about 15-20% more that was also state land). *And 20% of the population of the upper half of the Red Dot- is Arab.*

-


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 16, 2010)

Who owns Najd?


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 16, 2010)

I see Abu Afak the fake muslim is back spouting his pro zionist BS


----------



## abu afak (Feb 16, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> I see Abu Afak the fake muslim is back spouting his pro zionist BS



Showing your ignorance again Shia pet? Pretending to be Sunni still I see to try and discredit them with your awful posts.

Abu Afak was an Arab JEW. (Google away goofy!) ... Abu Afak really his first Named victim.
(Not including thousands murdered robbing caravans to finance his new 'thing')

There were lots of Arab Jews before Mohammed came along and Killed or Cleansed them.
(Mecca, Medina, Aqaba)

Medina, in fact, was a "Jewish Settlement" (Katz) called Yathrib.
-


----------



## xotoxi (Feb 16, 2010)

abu afak said:


> Myth #1..... Israel is "Stolen Land"


 
I'm so excited to read the next installment of _Abu Afak's Myths._


----------



## abu afak (Feb 16, 2010)

botoxi said:


> I'm so excited to read the next installment of _Abu Afak's Myths._



If you want to read any more you're going to have to put up some substantal attempts at rebuttal Botox boy.
-


----------



## xotoxi (Feb 16, 2010)

abu afak said:


> botoxi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so excited to read the next installment of _Abu Afak's Myths._
> ...


 
So, if I don't respond any further, you'll leave?


----------



## abu afak (Feb 16, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > botoxi said:
> ...


Nope.

I only leave when I'm ready.

Usually that means after I let you stand up and put your pants back on.

Or give this board a little flogging.
-


----------



## xotoxi (Feb 16, 2010)

abu afak said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...


 
I guess that we will eventually see the second installment of _Abu Afak's Myths_, whether or not I put up substantial attempts at rebuttal, right?

I'll be waiting.


----------



## Kalam (Feb 16, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> I see Abu Afak the fake muslim is back spouting his pro zionist BS



This Jew should choose names more carefully. 

_The apostle said, "Who will deal with this rascal (Abu 'Afak) for me?" whereupon Salim b. 'Umayr, brother of B. 'Amr b. 'Auf one of the "weepers", went forth and killed him. Umama b. Muzayriya said concerning that:_

_You gave the lie to God's religion and the man Ahmad!
By him who was your father, evil is the son he produced!
An upright person gave you a thrust in the night, saying
"Take that, Abu 'Afak, in spite of your age!"
Though I knew whether it was man or jinn
Who slew you in the dead of night._​
-Ibn Ishaq, Sirat Rasul Allah​


----------



## deserter (Feb 16, 2010)

abu afak said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > There were lots of Arab Jews before Mohammed came along and Killed or Cleansed them.
> ...


----------



## abu afak (Feb 17, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I see Abu Afak the fake muslim is back spouting his pro zionist BS
> ...



We agree on this one. Finally.

Mohammed, the 'prophet' of 'the religion of pieces' (Choke) had a critic Murdered.
Similar to, for just one of thousands yearly, the Van Gogh Murder.

Of course, *I* had to coax you to this Ambush, my handle of 10 years.

Congrats.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 17, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Who owns Najd?



There is a reason why I asked this question. The first mention of this village that I have seen was the mid 1500s. It was already an established village. Over these hundreds of years there were no disputes of land ownership. During the Ottoman rule, the people of Najd owned the land. After WWI, the British ruled but it did not take possession of the land. It still belonged to the people of Najd.

In 1948 BEFORE Israel declared itself to be a state and BEFORE it was attacked and had to "defend itself" it sent its military into Najd driving the people out of their homes and off their land. Israel now claims ownership of this land that the people of Najd had owned for many generations.


----------



## Kalam (Feb 17, 2010)

abu afak said:


> We agree on this one. Finally.
> 
> Mohammed, the 'prophet' of 'the religion of pieces' (Choke) had a critic Murdered.
> Similar to, for just one of thousands yearly, the Van Gogh Murder.


Such is the penalty for inciting treason. Van Gogh was a worthless pissant. His execution wasn't legally necessary, though it's good that he's dead.

While we're on the subject of early religious history, please summarize for us the Tanakh's account of Moses' interaction with the Midianites.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks like the mossad is expanding their operation beyond british-passport wielding assassins!

:yawn:


just what this board needs... another self-important jew who seems to think he's the chosen gift to internet message boards.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm just really glad that only dogs can hear this whining.


----------



## Kalam (Feb 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> I'm just really glad that only dogs can hear this whining.


We're glad to have you in the pack.


----------



## Charles Stucker (Feb 17, 2010)

abu afak said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I see Abu Afak the fake muslim is back spouting his pro zionist BS
> ...



Not to dispute the OP, but is there not some, to put it mildly, doubt about the tale of Abu Afak; the details, not the general trend of Islam beginning with violence (which is well documented)

As for the ownership of Israeli land - that will always be disputed by the cretins who understand only how to kill things.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 17, 2010)

Kalam said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > We agree on this one. Finally.
> ...




if worthless pissants deserved to die, the world would be empty.

first time i saw you posting something really radical. boooo


----------



## Shogun (Feb 17, 2010)

Charles Stucker said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...





whatever you say, Canaan boy.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 17, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> I see Abu Afak the fake muslim is back spouting his pro zionist BS



I remember something like this happening in Kuwait.

I love watching you guys argue about religion and philosophical differences.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> I'm just really glad that only dogs can hear this whining.



I must be a dog because I can hear it. 

It is pretty high pitched though.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 17, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I see Abu Afak the fake muslim is back spouting his pro zionist BS
> ...



Particularly since this is not a religious conflict.


----------



## johnrocks (Feb 17, 2010)

The first fuck up I see is "British Mandate", why not a "Mideast Mandate" and the Western world get out of their business?


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 17, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



It's religious and political.

But drive on dude.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 17, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I guess it could be since Israel is driving Christians and Muslims out of Palestine.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 17, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



That's news to me.

I think there's enough lack of tolerance on everyone's part....Muslims and Jews. 

Muslims have been for hundreds of years and are driving Christians out of several countries such as the Sudan, particularly Darfor among others...but we shouldn't mention that little fact.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 17, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



At the time of the creation of the Israeli state in 1948, it is estimated that the Christians of Palestine numbered some 350,000. Almost 20 percent of the total population at the time, they constituted a vibrant and ancient community; their forbears had listened to St. Peter in Jerusalem as he preached at the first Pentecost. Yet Zionist doctrine held that Palestine was &#8220;a land without a people for a people without a land.&#8221; Of the 750,000 Palestinians that were forced from their homes in 1948, some 50,000 were Christians&#8212;7 percent of the total number of refugees and 35 percent of the total number of Christians living in Palestine at the time.

In the process of &#8220;Judaizing&#8221; Palestine, numerous convents, hospices, seminaries, and churches were either destroyed or cleared of their Christian owners and custodians. In one of the most spectacular attacks on a Christian target, on May 17, 1948, the Armenian Orthodox Patriarchate was shelled with about 100 mortar rounds&#8212;launched by Zionist forces from the already occupied monastery of the Benedictine Fathers on Mount Zion. The bombardment also damaged St. Jacob&#8217;s Convent, the Archangel&#8217;s Convent, and their appended churches, their two elementary and seminary schools, as well as their libraries, killing eight people and wounding 120.

The Palestinian Christians see themselves, and are seen by their Muslim compatriots, as an integral part of the Palestinian people, and they have long been a vital part of the Palestinian struggle. As the Anglican bishop of Jerusalem, the Reverend Riah Abu al-Assal has explained, &#8220;The Arab Palestinian Christians are part and parcel of the Arab Palestinian nation. We have the same history, the same culture, the same habits and the same hopes.&#8221;

The American Conservative -- Forgotten Christians


----------



## Kalam (Feb 17, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> Muslims have been for hundreds of years and are driving Christians out of several countries such as the Sudan, particularly Darfor among others...but we shouldn't mention that little fact.



The vast majority of people in Darfur, including resistance leaders and militiamen, are Muslims. Christians live in southern Sudan.


----------



## Kalam (Feb 17, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> if worthless pissants deserved to die, the world would be empty.
> 
> first time i saw you posting something really radical. boooo


It's a simple matter of self-preservation. That attitude is part of the reason we weren't all killed off 1400 years ago. Islam is not closed to criticism, but outright slander and incitement against the religion are other issues entirely.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 17, 2010)

Kalam said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > if worthless pissants deserved to die, the world would be empty.
> ...



the killer of van gogh did more damage to islam than van gogh could ever have done.

weed out those radical fuckers out of your midst. and not just by citing scripture, if you are interested in self-preservation.


----------



## Kalam (Feb 17, 2010)

Charles Stucker said:


> Not to dispute the OP, but is there not some, to put it mildly, doubt about the tale of Abu Afak; the details, not the general trend of Islam beginning with violence (which is well documented)


The authenticity of any account related by Ibn Ishaq is suspect if it cannot be corroborated using authentic ahadith. True or not, attempts to destroy Islam and encouraging others to do so will not be well-received. 



Charles Stucker said:


> As for the ownership of Israeli land - that will always be disputed by the cretins who understand only how to kill things.



_"There will be a perpetual war. With or without Kahane."_ - Rabbi Meir Kahane​
Indeed.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 17, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Good valid points. If anyone of a group is giving that group a bad name be they Muslims, Jews, cops, blacks, whatever it is up to the people of that group to get them out. If they support the bottom of the barrel it will bring them all down.


----------



## Kalam (Feb 17, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> the killer of van gogh did more damage to islam than van gogh could ever have done.
> 
> weed out those radical fuckers out of your midst. and not just by citing scripture, if you are interested in self-preservation.



"Muslim" or non-believer, I tend not to distinguish between those who wish to kill me.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 17, 2010)

Kalam said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > the killer of van gogh did more damage to islam than van gogh could ever have done.
> ...




does not compute, are you feeling well?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 17, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvQvYaRjwXs]YouTube - Palestinian Home Demolition by Israeli Government[/ame]


----------



## Charles Stucker (Feb 17, 2010)

Kalam said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > the killer of van gogh did more damage to islam than van gogh could ever have done.
> ...


Funny that's how I feel about the Islamic nutjobs who want to kill me. 
I don't care what their faith states, I want them to leave me to my faith. If they can't, meaning they spread their word the old fashioned Mohammedan way by taking their weapons and threatening death to any who don't convert then I want them and all their mindless supporters eliminated for my own safety.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 17, 2010)

Charles Stucker said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...





....says the Canaan punchline....


----------



## Kalam (Feb 17, 2010)

Charles Stucker said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Rest assured, nobody cares about you enough to kill you.


----------



## Marc39 (Feb 24, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Charles Stucker said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



The Islamos who flew airplanes into the World Trade Center cared enough about killing 3,000 innocent men, women and children.

Allah is a terrorist and Muhammad was a pedophile.  LOL


----------



## Marc39 (Feb 24, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Dummy, there are 300,000 Israeli Christians.  Only 50,000 Christians in the West Bank and Gaza, among 4 million Islamos.

Israel is the sanctuary for Christians.

Muslims have committed mass murder of Christians eversince Muhammad the pedophile false prophet roamed.


----------



## ekrem (Feb 24, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Dummy, there are 300,000 Israeli Christians.  Only 50,000 Christians in the West Bank and Gaza, among 4 million Islamos.
> 
> Israel is the sanctuary for Christians.
> 
> Muslims have committed mass murder of Christians eversince Muhammad the pedophile false prophet roamed.



First, something about my source:


It is the German newspaper with the widest circulation abroad, with its editors claiming to deliver the newspaper to 148 countries every day.
Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Read: German Diplomats newspaper.

Published 21st February 2010.
English translation:
Google Nachricht

Original:
Jerusalem: Bespuckt und gedemütigt in der Heiligen Stadt - Naher Osten - Politik - FAZ.NET


----------



## Kalam (Feb 24, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> The Islamos who flew airplanes into the World Trade Center cared enough about killing 3,000 innocent men, women and children.
> 
> Allah is a terrorist and Muhammad was a pedophile.  LOL






World

Population: 6,800,000,000
Growth Rate: 1.1%

Islam

Population: 1,570,000,000 (23%)
Growth Rate: 2.9% - 6.4%
Judaism

Population: 13,000,000 (0.2%)
Growth Rate: 0.3%


----------



## Marc39 (Feb 24, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > The Islamos who flew airplanes into the World Trade Center cared enough about killing 3,000 innocent men, women and children.
> ...



Islam, the religion of terrorists...
Quran 8:12


> Remember thy Lord inspired the angels (with the message): I am with you:
> give firmness to the Believers: I will instill terror into the hearts of the Unbelievers:
> smite ye above their necks and smite all their finger-tips off them.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 25, 2010)

I saw a Palestinian friend of mine today. I hadn't seen him in a couple of weeks. He said he was visiting family in Jordan.

They lived in Hebron but Israel gave them the boot and stole their land.


----------



## Marc39 (Feb 25, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> I saw a Palestinian friend of mine today. I hadn't seen him in a couple of weeks. He said he was visiting family in Jordan.
> 
> They lived in Hebron but Israel gave them the boot and stole their land.



Except, Arabs do not call themselves Palestinians, for the most part.  They, generally, identify as Arab or Muslim.

And, Hebron is ancestral Jewish land, before the Arabs invaded in the 7th century.  You also are ignorant that, today, Hebron is mostly Arabs.

Arab-American Joe Farah: "Palestinian People Do Not Exist"
Palestinian people do not exist

You are a dummy.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 25, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a Palestinian friend of mine today. I hadn't seen him in a couple of weeks. He said he was visiting family in Jordan.
> ...



World Nut Daily? Grasping at straws are we?


----------



## Marc39 (Feb 25, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You don't like Arab Americans?  You know more about Arabs?

Why don't you open a history book and learn more about how the Arabs initiated the 1947 civil war, which you were clueless about until I brought it to your attention.

Dumbass.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 26, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



I wonder who first floated the idea that there was a "civil war." There was no civil war.


----------



## Marc39 (Feb 26, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You're so ignorant, it isn't even funny.

Historian Benny Morris, author of the definitive book on the 1948 War and the events leading up to it, "1948"...


> Israel has fought and won three major wars in its 61-year existence. The best-known today are the Six-day War of 1967 and the 1973 Yom Kippur War. The first war it fought as a nation was in 1948, today referred to by Israelis as the "War of Independence" and by Palestinian Arabs as "al-Nakba," the catastrophe. But perhaps the most important clashes in Israel's relatively brief history took place in the months preceding its declaration of statehood on May 14, 1948, when the Haganah, the predecessor of the Israel Defense Forces&#8212;aided in a minor way by the dissident groups, the IZL and the LHI&#8212;battled Arab militias in the towns and villages of Palestine and along the roads linking them. At the time, Great Britain, while nominally charged with maintaining order as it disengaged from the Palestinian territory it had ruled since 1917, focused mainly on withdrawing with minimal casualties and with its political prestige in the Middle East intact, and only occasionally intervened in the fighting.
> 
> *At stake in this civil war was Israel's existence*, and in the early months the Arabs appeared to be winning. By the end of March 1948, most of the Haganah's armored car fleet lay in ruins, and Jewish West Jerusalem, with 100,000 residents, was under siege. Had the run of successful Arab convoy ambushes continued, and had Jerusalem gone under, it seems certain that the armies of the Arab states that invaded the country seven weeks later would have aborted the tiny state before its birth



Now, everyone knows what a moron you are.


----------



## Marc39 (Feb 26, 2010)

Where'd you disappear to, dumbass?  Embarrassed, again, you are shown to be a total ignoramus?

Fucking moron.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 26, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



So, using this same criteria, you could say that the clashes between the Indians and the colonists in what was to be the US was a civil war?


----------



## Marc39 (Feb 26, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Dummy, you said there was no civil war in Palestine between Arabs and Jews.  In fact, there was.

You were wrong.  This is not the first time.  Move on, moron.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 26, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Nice parry.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 26, 2010)

A United Nations document from June 30, 1990 titled "The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem: 1917-1988, Part I 1917-1947," contained the following:

    "In 1936, the Palestinian resistance to foreign rule and to foreign colonization broke out into a major rebellion that lasted virtually until the outbreak of the Second World War. Palestinian demands for independence drew impetus from the simultaneous nationalist agitations in Egypt and Syria which had forced Great Britain and France to open treaty negotiations with those two Arab countries neighboring Palestine.

What were the Arab Revolts of 1936 - 1939? - Israeli-Palestinian Conflict - ProCon.org

There was no civil war.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 26, 2010)

While the Arabs' concerted opposition would not in the end bring about the demise of Zionism, they did appear, for the moment, to have the advantage. The result impelled the British to reverse their policy in support of a Jewish national home, first set out in the Balfour Declaration two decades earlier. The extensive Arab mobilization and the intensity of their activity demanded unprecedented British attention to the Palestinian position, and Palestinians somehow seemed to have developed the social and political cohesion necessary to make their point forcefully and unambiguously."

What were the Arab Revolts of 1936 - 1939? - Israeli-Palestinian Conflict - ProCon.org

"The result impelled the British to reverse their policy in support of a Jewish national home, first set out in the Balfour Declaration two decades earlier."

Hmmm.


----------



## Barb (Feb 26, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Who owns Najd?
> ...



Start here: 
Water Wars by Vandana Shiva



> p72
> The war between Israelis and Palestinians is to a some extent a war over water. The river under contention is the Jordan River, used by Israel, Jordan, Syria, Lebanon, and the West Bank. Israel's extensive industrial agriculture requires the river's water as well as the groundwater of the West Bank. While only 3 percent of the Jordan basin lies in Israel, the river provides for 60 percent of its water needs.
> Israel's very formation was based on ensuring access to water. "It is necessary that the water sources, upon which the future of the Land depends, should not be outside the borders of the future Jewish homeland," wrote Israel's former prime minister David Ben-Gurion in 1973. "For this reason we have always demanded that the Land of Israel include the southern banks of the Litani River, the headwaters of the Jordan, and the Hauran Region from the El Auja spring south of Damascus."



and 

Najd, Gaza - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

and

List of Arab towns and villages depopulated during the 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Marc39 (Feb 26, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> A United Nations document from June 30, 1990 titled "The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem: 1917-1988, Part I 1917-1947," contained the following:
> 
> "In 1936, the Palestinian resistance to foreign rule and to foreign colonization broke out into a major rebellion that lasted virtually until the outbreak of the Second World War. Palestinian demands for independence drew impetus from the simultaneous nationalist agitations in Egypt and Syria which had forced Great Britain and France to open treaty negotiations with those two Arab countries neighboring Palestine.
> 
> ...



Sorry, you're a bogus hack and a liar.

"1947-1948 Civil War In Mandatory Palestine"
1948 Arab?Israeli War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Marc39 (Feb 26, 2010)

Barb said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Sorry, you don't really know what the fuck you're talking about.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 26, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > A United Nations document from June 30, 1990 titled "The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem: 1917-1988, Part I 1917-1947," contained the following:
> ...



From what I can find, the "civil war" thing is promoted by Israel. Since the acquisition of land is illegal in an offensive war, Israel has to bend the truth to make all wars "defensive." Of course Israel ALWAYS emphasizes that its wars are defensive.

The so called civil war was a war of aggression against Palestine.


----------



## Marc39 (Feb 26, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You "find" whatever suits your bogus purpose.  You are uninformed on the matter and, thus, must try to find.

Historian Benny Morris, theauthority on the '48 War, is the correct find, dopey.


> In defiance of the will of the international community, as embodied in the UN General Assembly Resolution of November 29th, 1947 (No. 181), they [Arabs] launched hostilities against the Jewish community in Palestine in the hope of aborting the emergence of the Jewish state and perhaps destroying that community. But they lost; and one of the results was the displacement of 700,000 of them from their homes.





> Israel has fought and won three major wars in its 61-year existence. The best-known today are the Six-day War of 1967 and the 1973 Yom Kippur War. The first war it fought as a nation was in 1948, today referred to by Israelis as the "War of Independence" and by Palestinian Arabs as "al-Nakba," the catastrophe. But perhaps the most important clashes in Israel's relatively brief history took place in the months preceding its declaration of statehood on May 14, 1948, when the Haganah, the predecessor of the Israel Defense Forces&#8212;aided in a minor way by the dissident groups, the IZL and the LHI&#8212;battled Arab militias in the towns and villages of Palestine and along the roads linking them. At the time, Great Britain, while nominally charged with maintaining order as it disengaged from the Palestinian territory it had ruled since 1917, focused mainly on withdrawing with minimal casualties and with its political prestige in the Middle East intact, and only occasionally intervened in the fighting.
> 
> *At stake in this civil war was Israel's existence*, and in the early months the Arabs appeared to be winning. By the end of March 1948, most of the Haganah's armored car fleet lay in ruins, and Jewish West Jerusalem, with 100,000 residents, was under siege. Had the run of successful Arab convoy ambushes continued, and had Jerusalem gone under, it seems certain that the armies of the Arab states that invaded the country seven weeks later would have aborted the tiny state before its birth.



"1947-'48 Civil War In Palestine"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1948_A...E2.80.931948_Civil_War_in_Mandatory_Palestine 

You've been made a fool of.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 26, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Do you believe everything they tell you even if it makes no sense?

You have to look at it in context. The Zionist plan was to take over all of Palestine. The Palestinians knew about it. It was no secret. It was in the newspapers.

How was this to take place? The Palestinians were not going to just get on a bus and leave. Aggression by the Zionists was necessary. They needed a lot of people and the Palestinian Jews did not want a Jewish state. They saw it as generations of death and destruction. (It seems they were right by the way.) Part of implementing this plan was to import Jews from around the world by the boatload. The Palestinians knew this and attacked those foreigners.

They "convinced" the British (see the Balfour declaration) to create a homeland for the Jews. The resulting violence caused Britain to back out of that deal. The British did not create a homeland for the Jews. They promised the Palestinians an independent state and promised the Zionists a homeland for the Jews. They were getting shot at by both sides. They threw up their hands and gave the problem to the UN.

The UN passed Resolution 181, but the violence caused the US to back out and the plan was never implemented. The Palestinians did not want to give half of their country to foreigners. The UN did not partition Palestine.

After 181 was passed, the violence increased on both sides but it was not Palestinian V Palestinian i.e. a civil war. It was between the Palestinians and those foreigners who wanted to take over their country. The aggression was on the part of the invading foreigners. The Palestinians, Muslims, Christians, and Jews, were defending their homeland.

Zionist gangs went from city to village driving the native population out of their homes and off their land. They would have taken all of Palestine (their stated goal for the last 50 years) if they were not "attacked" by 5 Arab countries.


----------



## Marc39 (Feb 26, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



I'm more than happy to continue to show everyone what an ignoramus and idiot you are.

Eminent Middle East historian and scholar Bernard Lewis...


> On 29 November, 1947, the General Assembly of the United Nations adopted a resolution approving the partition of mandatory Palestine into three components:  a Jewish state, an Arab state, and an international zone.  As the Mandate came to an end, the Jews began to form their state; the Palestinian Arab leaders and the Arab governments rejected the partition resolution and went to war to prevent its implementation.



You simply are incapable of out-debating me.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 26, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



"As the Mandate came to an end, the Jews began to form their state; the Palestinian Arab leaders and the Arab governments rejected the partition resolution and went to war to prevent its implementation."

To prevent the foreigners from taking over their country. A defensive move.


----------



## Marc39 (Feb 26, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Keep making afool of yourself.  
There was no Palestinian country, shitbrain.

Middle Eastern historian Bernard Lewis...


> *Palestine was not a country and had no frontiers*, only administrative boundaries; it was a group of provincial subdivisions, by no means always the same, within a larger entity.  For a long time organized and articulate Arab political opinion was virtually unanimous on this point.
> 
> *At first, the country of which Palestine was a part was felt to be Syria.* In Ottoman times, that is, immediately before the coming of the British, Palestine had indeed been a part of a larger Syrian whole from which it was in no way distinguished whether by language, culture, education, administration, political allegiance, or any other significant respect. The dividing line between British-mandated Palestine and French-mandated Syria-Lebanon was an entirely new one and for the people of the area was wholly artificial. It was therefore natural that the nationalist leadership when it first appeared should think in Syrian terms and describe Palestine as southern Syria.



Everyone sees what an ignorant fool you are.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 26, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



There was no Israel either. What were the Zionists trying to defend?

What do I mean by foreigners?

There were 37 signers of the Israel declaration of independence.

Reviewing the above list, it can be seen that only one person was born in Palestine. Thirteen were born in Russia, twelve born in Poland, three born in Rumania, two born in Germany, one born in Latvia, one born in Lithuania, one born in Austria, one born in Hungary, one born in Denmark and one born in Yemen. Two were Semitic Sephardi Jews and 35 were non-Semitic Ashkenazi Jews of Khazar origin.

Further examination of the above list shows that two came to Palestine in 1906, two in 1907, one in 1909, three in 1913, one in 1914, two in 1919, one in 1920, two in 1921, one in 1923, two in 1924, four in 1925, one in 1926, one in 1930, one in 1931, one in 1932, two in 1933, two in 1934, two in 1935, two in 1938, two in 1940 and one in 1947.

 The so-called provisional government of Israel which was formed in 1948 consisted of the following:

1. David Ben Gurion who came to Palestine in 1906; 2. Moshe Sharett who came to Palestine in 1906; 3. Eliezer Kaplan who came to Palestine in 1923; 4. David Remez who came to Palestine in 1913; 5. Golda Myerson who came to Palestine in 1921; 6. Zalman Shazar who came to Palestine in 1924; 7. Dr. Dov Joseph who came to Palestine in 1921; 8. Dr. P. F. Rosenbluth who came to Palestine in 1931 ; 9. Rabbi J. L. Fishman who came to Palestine in 19 13; 10. Rabbi I. M. Levin who came to Palestine in 1940; 11. Moshe Shapiro who came to Palestine in 1925; and, 12. Bechor Shitreet, who was born in Palestine.

Chapter 8: Encyclopedia of the Palestine Problem


----------



## Marc39 (Feb 26, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You're babbling gibberish, now, fool.   You said there was no '47 Civil War.  I proved you wrong.  Then, you said the Jews started the war.  I proved you wrong, again.   Then, you said Palestine was the country of the Palestinians.  I proved you wrong, again.  

I love beating the shit out of you.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 26, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Were my lists incorrect?


----------



## Marc39 (Feb 26, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You're so fucking dazed and confused, even you don't know what the fuck you're posting, now.  You're a nervous Nellie, desperately Googling whatever the fuck you can grasp on to, but, you look pathetic.  Do yourself a favor and move on.


----------



## del (Feb 26, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



you're projecting again, cable guy.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 26, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



IOW, you do not know the answer do you Mr. Scholar?


----------



## Marc39 (Feb 26, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You have no self-respect, in addition to being completely uninformed about the Middle East, as I have shown.

You make it too easy, loser.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 26, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



OK, so you don't know.


----------



## Marc39 (Feb 26, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Move on to another subject, dope, so I can kick your dumbass around the block further.  You've run out of gas on this one, moron.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 26, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



In your dreams!


----------



## Marc39 (Feb 26, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Let me give you some much-needed advice:  You are totally uninformed and mis-informed on Middle East affairs, as I have demonstrated.  Instead of wasting your time posting inane statements in Internet chat rooms, do some serious scholarship.  Otherwise, you'll continue to be made a fool of and a laughing stock by those, such as myself, who have the facts at their fingertips and who can demolish you like a ton of bricks.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 26, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Says the guy who ducks all the questions.


----------



## abu afak (Mar 10, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Do you believe everything they tell you even if it makes no sense?
> 
> You have to look at it in context. The Zionist plan was to take over all of Palestine. The Palestinians knew about it. It was no secret. It was in the newspapers.
> 
> ...


And you pull this Laughable sh*t fom your hat- or the other end.

in 1948 The Arab states Invaded Israel to prevent the implementation of resolution 181 creating BOTH Israel AND Palestine.
Isreal accepted , arabs didn't.
Resolution 181 entailed not a single Arab having to move nor land change hands.
It was their war that created refugees.

Indeed from 1948-1967 when Arabs controlled the land in question, there was still NO 'Palestine' nor really even 'palestinians'. Just an Egypt run Gaza and and a Jordanian ANNEXED West Bank.

Had the Arabs not lost the 1967 war, there would still be no 'palestnians'.. as Arab countries never really bought the 'palestine' thing.
-


----------



## Winston Smith (Mar 11, 2010)

abu afak said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Do you believe everything they tell you even if it makes no sense?
> ...



wow, Tinmore...when you get things wrong you sure like to go all the way....

First of all, you conveniently keep omitting the fact that the arab forces that began the attack, not israel (and it was 7 states, not five, plus the armies of the local population, the arab legion and the muslim brotherhood). 

Second, the plan to bring jews from the diaspora was not only not a secret, but the whoke sense of the partition plan, as Israel was to be a home to all jews, including those left with nothing after the holocaust. the arab forces did not attack only these newcomers, but attcked every jew the could. And when you mention the balfour declaration, please don't forget that the british had ALREADY partitioned the land into a future arab and jewish states - it is not by chance the 70% of jordanian population today is palestinian. 

Third, maybe, if after 181 was passed, arabs hadn't tried to drive the jews from their ancestral land (you can cry "foreigners" as long as you want. it won't make it true), maybe they would have a state to defend today. And again, you keep omitting the fact that the arab assault on israel was what prevented 181 from being discussed by the security council - not anything else.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 11, 2010)

abu afak said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Do you believe everything they tell you even if it makes no sense?
> ...



If you research the points I have presented you will find that I am correct.


----------



## Jos (Mar 11, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 11, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You have a perfect record:  You're 100% wrong.


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 11, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Your questions are the questions of someone mentally impaired.


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 11, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Middle East historian Benny Morris, author of the definitive book on the 1948 War...


> In defiance of the will of the international community, as embodied in the UN General Assembly Resolution of November 29th, 1947 (No. 181), they [Arabs] launched hostilities against the Jewish community in Palestine in the hope of aborting the emergence of the Jewish state and perhaps destroying that community.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 11, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...



"The Zionist plan was to take over all of Palestine. The Palestinians knew about it. It was no secret. It was in the newspapers."

Is this wrong?


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 11, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



The Ottoman [Muslim] Turks "took over" all of Palestine for 400 years and before them the [Muslim] Mamluks took over Palestine for 300 years. 

Afterward, in 1948, Egypt and Jordan took over all of Palestine, for 20 years.

700+ years, the Muslims and Arabs took over Palestine.

You're the Forum Dunce.


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Mar 11, 2010)

thank god youre on the board, to educate us non jew and jew a like 

  



Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 11, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Of course you ducked the question.


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 11, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Of course, you're the Forum Dunce.


----------



## abu afak (Mar 16, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



LOL
I HAVEVE researched everything I post, while you are a two-bit anti-semite Quack

Post your counterevidence instead of trying a Burden shift you transparent Bluffing amateur.
-


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 16, 2010)

LOL!
how the hell did I miss this thread? This is GREAT!


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Mar 16, 2010)

who died and made you god, er judge of who is and is not muslim

maybe youre the fake muslim 




Sunni Man said:


> I see Abu Afak the fake muslim is back spouting his pro zionist BS


----------



## Kalam (Mar 16, 2010)

actsnoblemartin said:


> who died and made you god, er judge of who is and is not muslim
> 
> maybe youre the fake muslim
> 
> ...



Abu 'Afak was a Jew who was killed for inciting violence against Muhammad (SAWS) and Muslims. It's no secret that this poster is not a Muslim.


----------



## Kalam (Mar 16, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> LOL!
> how the hell did I miss this thread? This is GREAT!



Welcome to the "Israel and Palestine" subforum!


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Mar 16, 2010)

I definently think p.t. is either a retard or anti semite

because he cant speak the truth, atleast if he did that i would respect him



abu afak said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 16, 2010)

Kalam said:


> actsnoblemartin said:
> 
> 
> > who died and made you god, er judge of who is and is not muslim
> ...



And, the 800 Medinese Jews beheaded by Muhammad, one by one, as he watched with his 6 year-old wife, and the rest of the Jewish community in Medina and Khaybar he and Umar murdered and expelled, leaving Medina Jew-free, all incited violence, too, right?

Had nothing to do with the Jews' rejection of Muhammad and his insane cult?

You really know nothing about Islam.


----------



## Kalam (Mar 16, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> And, the 800 Medinese Jews beheaded by Muhammad, one by one, as he watched with his 6 year-old wife, and the rest of the Jewish community in Medina and Khaybar he and Umar murdered and expelled, leaving Medina Jew-free, all incited violence, too, right?




Yes. Plus, the man who decided their punishment was Sa'd ibn Muadh, formerly a Jew himself. He died shortly afterward of wounds that had resulted from their treachery. 'Aishah (RA) would have been considerably older at the time... not that her age is at all relevant to the pity party you're attempting to throw for the Banu Qurayza. 



> In 627, when the Quraysh and their allies besieged the city in the Battle of the Trench, the Qurayza entered into (eventually inconclusive) negotiations with the besiegers. Subsequently, the tribe was charged with treason and besieged by the Muslims commanded by Muhammad.





Marc39 said:


> You really know nothing about Islam.


Whatever you say, kikester.


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 16, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > And, the 800 Medinese Jews beheaded by Muhammad, one by one, as he watched with his 6 year-old wife, and the rest of the Jewish community in Medina and Khaybar he and Umar murdered and expelled, leaving Medina Jew-free, all incited violence, too, right?
> ...



Exactly.  Go herd some camels, you ignorant sand rat.


----------



## Kalam (Mar 16, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Exactly.  Go herd some camels, you ignorant sand rat.



"Exactly"?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 16, 2010)

abu afak said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Do you believe everything they tell you even if it makes no sense?
> ...





> Had the Arabs not lost the 1967 war, there would still be no 'palestnians'.. as Arab countries never really bought the 'palestine' thing.



The PLO was formed in 1964. What does PLO stand for?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 16, 2010)

actsnoblemartin said:


> I definently think p.t. is either a retard or anti semite
> 
> because he cant speak the truth, atleast if he did that i would respect him
> 
> ...



You come in here saying you want intelligent debate then you play the anti Semite card.

I am disappointed.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Mar 16, 2010)

Israel was International Banker purchased Land, Nothing more. It was not earned with blood and honour like most Nations.The truth stings. ~BH


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 17, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Israel was International Banker purchased Land, Nothing more. It was not earned with blood and honour like most Nations.The truth stings. ~BH



Wrong, mo-ron.  Too bad you flunked out of grade school, fool.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Mar 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Israel was International Banker purchased Land, Nothing more. It was not earned with blood and honour like most Nations.The truth stings. ~BH
> ...



I thought you said you were in Grade School you fucking parasite that invades Nations? ~BH


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 23, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



_*Content deleted.

~Dude*_
Muslims and Arabs invade nations.  Read up on the Islamic conquest of Spain, ignoramus.
Israel has never done so.


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 23, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Open a history book, pedophile who PMs young boys.  
Muslims and Arabs invade nations.  Read up on the Islamic conquest of Spain, ignoramus.  Open a map of the Mddile East, idiot. 
Israel has never done so.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Mar 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



_*Content deleted  ~Dude*_, you just purchase and buy what is usually won with blood and honor. LOL!!! You fucking coward. You wouldn't last one week without the technology that was handed over to you by the West. The Arabs and Iranians would eat you alive if not for us Christians that you despise? You stand on the shoulders of greater Men. You were defeated and kicked out numerous times in the past, yet you used your international swindlers and their gutless tactics to capitalize on the fruits of World War 2 and  buy back what you couldn't defend for your own Women and Children.

Wow, you should be proud you fucking maggot coward. Don't think that we will ever let you get away with what you did to our Men on the USS Liberty either. When we get back control of The United States of America, you're gonna get payed back! 






 ~BH


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 23, 2010)

The tribes of Abraham deserted Israel and moved to Egypt for work and when they came back they killed all who did not flee before them.  It is in the bible.

So stolen when is the question.


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 23, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Pedophile, Israel is the 4th largest military contractor in the world and Israel has more technology companies listed on NASDAQ than any other country in the world, except the US.  Israel kicked the towel heads' asses in every war, humiliating them each time.

Jews were Kings who gave the world monotheism.  _*Content deleted.

~Dude*_


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 23, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



_*Content deleted.

~Dude*_


----------



## Douger (Mar 23, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> I see Abu Afak the fake muslim is back spouting his pro zionist BS


Exactly. His name is probably Maury Rosenberger.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Mar 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



You stole it all from The West. ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Mar 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Still waiting for proof of your accusation. You are a joke and anyone with a brain here can see that. You gutless coward. ~BH


----------



## Jos (Mar 25, 2010)

> Israeli Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu told the American Israel Public Affairs Council on Monday that "Jerusalem is not a settlement." He continued that the historical connection between the Jewish people and the land of Israel cannot be denied. He added that neither could the historical connection between the Jewish people and Jerusalem. He insisted, "The Jewish people were building Jerusalem 3,000 years ago and the Jewish people are building Jerusalem today." He said, "Jerusalem is not a settlement. It is our capital." He told his applauding audience of 7500 that he was simply following the policies of all Israeli governments since the 1967 conquest of Jerusalem in the Six Day War.
> 
> Netanyahu mixed together Romantic-nationalist cliches with a series of historically false assertions. But even more important was everything he left out of the history, and his citation of his warped and inaccurate history instead of considering laws, rights or common human decency toward others not of his ethnic group.
> 
> ...


Read the other nine here-
Informed Comment: Top Ten Reasons East Jerusalem does not belong to Jewish-Israelis


----------



## mdn2000 (Mar 25, 2010)

Jos said:


> > Israeli Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu told the American Israel Public Affairs Council on Monday that "Jerusalem is not a settlement." He continued that the historical connection between the Jewish people and the land of Israel cannot be denied. He added that neither could the historical connection between the Jewish people and Jerusalem. He insisted, "The Jewish people were building Jerusalem 3,000 years ago and the Jewish people are building Jerusalem today." He said, "Jerusalem is not a settlement. It is our capital." He told his applauding audience of 7500 that he was simply following the policies of all Israeli governments since the 1967 conquest of Jerusalem in the Six Day War.
> >
> > Netanyahu mixed together Romantic-nationalist cliches with a series of historically false assertions. But even more important was everything he left out of the history, and his citation of his warped and inaccurate history instead of considering laws, rights or common human decency toward others not of his ethnic group.
> >
> ...



East Jerusalem belonged to Jordan back then so how is it that Palestinian/Arabs got expunged.

A house of cards easily falls.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 25, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > > Israeli Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu told the American Israel Public Affairs Council on Monday that "Jerusalem is not a settlement." He continued that the historical connection between the Jewish people and the land of Israel cannot be denied. He added that neither could the historical connection between the Jewish people and Jerusalem. He insisted, "The Jewish people were building Jerusalem 3,000 years ago and the Jewish people are building Jerusalem today." He said, "Jerusalem is not a settlement. It is our capital." He told his applauding audience of 7500 that he was simply following the policies of all Israeli governments since the 1967 conquest of Jerusalem in the Six Day War.
> ...



East Jerusalem was occupied by Jordan. It did not belong to Jordan.


----------



## mdn2000 (Mar 25, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



Whatever, you never did state where you got your little population chart, it did not come from the link you provided.


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 26, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



Pallies were not the sovereign during Jordan's [illegal] occupation of Biblical Judea and Samaria, changed to The West Bank by Jordan in 1959, having rejected sovereignty in rejecting UN Res. 181 that accorded Pallies statehood.


----------



## abu afak (Apr 3, 2010)

What Pallies.

They were Passport Holding Jordanians from 1949-1967.

Arabs hadn't bought this 'palestine' crap.
-


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 3, 2010)

abu afak said:


> What Pallies.
> 
> They were Passport Holding Jordanians from 1949-1967.
> 
> ...



A Native American friend who disdains Palestinians refers to them as illegal immigrants.


----------



## abu afak (May 6, 2011)

mdn2000 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...


That's just tinmore's usual spamming


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 7, 2011)

The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[16]

State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JBeukema (May 7, 2011)

What gave the British the right to divy up anything in the first place?

Who'd they steal it from?


----------



## JBeukema (May 7, 2011)

Kalam said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > if worthless pissants deserved to die, the world would be empty.
> ...


I've read enough of yourt holy texts to know nobody needs to do any slandering to reveal that your religion is evil at its core, just like the one it split from.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 7, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> What gave the British the right to divy up anything in the first place?
> 
> Who'd they steal it from?



Britain did not take ownership of Palestine. The mandate was an administrative position. The Palestinians and the Palestinian government took ownership of the land that was inside the borders defined by the division of the mandate into Jordan and Palestine.

Palestine was not Britain's to give away.


----------



## JBeukema (May 7, 2011)

Marc39 said:


> And, Hebron is ancestral Jewish land


Who was there before the Jews moved in?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 8, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > And, Hebron is ancestral Jewish land
> ...



Palestinians/ Canannites. move is code for invaded?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 8, 2011)

Jerusalemites,,** The History of Palestine


----------



## editec (May 8, 2011)

> *Myth #1..... Israel is "Stolen Land" *


*''*

*La propriété, c'est le vol*
_(Property is theft)_

Pierre-Joseph Proudhon​


----------



## abu afak (Jul 11, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > What gave the British the right to divy up anything in the first place?
> ...


The Whole Ottoman Break-up was "given away".

Nonexistant entities 'Iraq' and 'Jordan' (77% of the Mandate) to Saudi Princes.

Jews were at least Continuous Inhabitants and a Majority in what became Israel.

and Israel, unlike the Whim States, had a Jewish Majority and was Voted on by the UN.

In Fact, probably the Most Legitimate little sliver of the whole Ottoman break up.

The only true losers, the Kurds- unlike the Palestinians a real people, (Language Ethnicity culture), who got lorded over by Arabs. Who now perhqaps rule 100% of their deserved 'range'. No to mention near all the resources.
-
-


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 11, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...






Palestinians are NOT Biblical Canaanites. Holy shit. There's no way I can ever take you seriously.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 11, 2011)

abu afak said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...



Also the Bedouin. They have been done a serious disservice by Israel and Israel is now trying to pay for it. A bit late, but better now than never. 

*sigh* Some absolutely refuse to follow Israel's laws and that's why they suffer the way they do (living in tents and shacks, practicing polygamy, whatever) but I'm glad the Jewish National Fund is finally doing something about it and they're getting more worldwide attention. Of course they have free health care and education from the state as they are citizens. Many still refuse to integrate and won't live in towns, though. :/

Of course, some Bedouin and some 'Arab Israelis' are Zionists.

Israel and the Kurds of Iraq have actually enjoyed a much better relationship than before, btw.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 11, 2011)

Let's see.

It was taken at the point of a gun.

Hmmm.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Jul 11, 2011)

abu afak said:


> This board is a wealth of Misinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, is this guy's map correct?


----------



## Toronado3800 (Jul 11, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Who owns Najd?
> ...



Well, if only Israel was not attacked, or do you debate the fact there was a war as well?  Oh well.  Nice to see some anger leading Muslims to loose things.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Jul 11, 2011)

johnrocks said:


> The first fuck up I see is "British Mandate", why not a "Mideast Mandate" and the Western world get out of their business?



John, in some sense I agree with you.  Perhaps the period of the British Mandate was the West's attempt to free itself from the costs associated with garrisoning the region.

Our puppet installation record is not very good.  But I don't know if I was President could I resist doing SOMETHING in the area.  Just leave them alone and you have the Iraqi king taking land from the Kuwaiti king.  

At least if they are mad at Israel it keeps the infighting from getting too out of hand until it is time to blame someone for the loss.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 11, 2011)

Toronado3800 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



The Palestinians did not attack Israel.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYvimRnlTqE]YouTube - &#x202a;Alnakba English P2&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 11, 2011)

Sderot was founded after the Arabs either fled or were expelled or both (historians from all over the world disagree on this) in the War for Independence.

This is what it looked like in the 50s:






As far as "Najd" goes, there's no reputable evidence to back up what you claim.


I don't dispute that some Arab farmers were displaced in the '48 war. But that's a small per cent, and you can't deny the tens of thousands of Jews that have been displaced as a result of the 48 war. The difference is that they made something of themselves and aren't whining about it.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Jul 11, 2011)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Well heck, the Romans had it for a 700 years before the Muslims arrived and even after Islam spread to the area the Eastern Roman Empire still held it for a few years.  

So do the Romans win?


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 11, 2011)

Toronado3800 said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Or you could just say that the Jews existed before the Muslims, so they win.

Seriously, who gives a fuck about DNA ties to geography? Let's talk about what's happening now, what's been happening the last 100 years, who's willing to be productive and who would rather shoot rockets at elementary schools for sympathy points.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 11, 2011)

Toronado3800 said:


> johnrocks said:
> 
> 
> > The first fuck up I see is "British Mandate", why not a "Mideast Mandate" and the Western world get out of their business?
> ...



The reason why the West won't get out of their business is b/c of oil (and now, Israel's technology and military strength, not to mention it supports almost all of the US's policies).

The Europeans didn't want to have bad relations with Egypt and Jordan, so they started double-dealing in the 30s and 40s...this kind of thing continued til the wars in the 60s, esp. the 67 war. 

Egypt has oil. 

Zing.

And now Israel apparently has it too, so watch out for Lebanon 3. Ugh.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 11, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> Sderot was founded after the Arabs either fled or were expelled or both (historians from all over the world disagree on this) in the War for Independence.
> 
> This is what it looked like in the 50s:
> 
> ...



Israeli and Palestinian historian agree that Najd was attacked by Israeli force before the start of the 1948 war.

When civilians are attacked by an army what is the difference between fled and expelled?

Edit: That's OK. Jillian, you can give me a negative rep on this. It doesn't change my posts. It doesn't change my bank account. But if it helps your ego trip, go for it.


----------



## Douger (Jul 11, 2011)

IsNtReal and they're self chosen.
Turn the page.


----------



## alexa (Jul 11, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



They are indeed

Stop the JNF Campaign 

Stop the Jewish National Fund (JNF)  Help dismantle a colonial pillar of the Israeli Apartheid regime | BDSmovement.net 


| Friends of the Earth Scotland endorses call for action against the JNF


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 11, 2011)

Working with Bedouin communities

I know. They are SO TERRIBLE, they even work with the PA on park projects in the West Bank...! Gtfo!


----------



## alexa (Jul 11, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



 I thought that was Israel's justification for taking over other's lands. Research 2010 showed the Palestinians to be the only people related to Jews worldwide - descendants of the original Jews in other words. Israel cannot claim a higher right to land and history than those who have been there all the time.

The pathetic and childish attempt to present Israel as a land without a people for a people without a land while declaring that any evidence to the contrary should not be shown just shows the ridiculousness of the pro Israeli argument.  It isn't there.  It has none. 

Start playing fair.  Dismantle the settlements, get back to 67 borders and come to an amicable decision over Jerusalem where the three world faiths may live together and I am sure cordial relations could be achieved....either that or annex the whole of the West Bank and Gaza and make Israel a state for all it's citizens.

or wait the long and hard time of Isolation and emigration from Israel, till those who are left quietly make peace and get on amicably with each other like they used to before Zionism.

The choice is yours.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jul 11, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > johnrocks said:
> ...



Just wanted to clear up some inaccuracies in this post.  Egypt is not known for its oil--certainly not like Saudi Arabia, Kuwait or Iraq.  And Israel is not supporting U.S. policies right now, with Obama and Netanyahu at loggerheads.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jul 11, 2011)

Douger said:


> IsNtReal and they're self chosen.
> Turn the page.



"Self-chosen" again.  Can't you ever say anything new?  Besides, all religions think they are the elect of G-d.


----------



## abu afak (Jul 13, 2011)

alexa said:


> I thought that was Israel's justification for taking over other's lands. Research 2010 showed the Palestinians to be the only people related to Jews worldwide - descendants of the original Jews in other words. Israel cannot claim a higher right to land and history than those who have been there all the time.


Actually Israel offered the conquered lands back immediately after the 1967 War.
Arab refused (Khartoum, Three Nos).
ONLY thus 'occupation'.



> The pathetic and childish attempt to present Israel as a land without a people for a people without a land while declaring that any evidence to the contrary should not be shown just shows the ridiculousness of the pro Israeli argument.  It isn't there.  It has none.


It was VERY Sparse by all accounts.
Certainly enough room for a Few More Jews.
Since the population now is 40x what is was then overall.



> Start playing fair.  Dismantle the settlements, get back to 67 borders and come to an amicable decision over Jerusalem where the three world faiths may live together and I am sure cordial relations could be achieved....either that or annex the whole of the West Bank and Gaza and make Israel a state for all it's citizens.


Neither of those wil happen of course.
There will probably be a Land exchange equal to that taken by settlements. AKA "*Based* on the 1967 borders", But NOT the exact ones.
-
-


----------



## Iridescence (Jul 13, 2011)

.


----------



## jillian (Jul 13, 2011)

Toronado3800 said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



or you could say the arabs lost when they tried to wage war against israel... 

and israel won. oops.

i look forward to seeing your position on whether mexico should have texas and calfornia returned.

yours in anticipation...


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 13, 2011)

Israel will be nuked, just as soon as those doofusses in Iran can get their shyte together.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 13, 2011)

jillian said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Israel won what?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jul 13, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Toronado3800 said:
> ...



Well, just like America won California and Texas from Mexico, Israel won the West Bank from Jordan.  The only problem is that, unlike America, Israel never officially annexed the West Bank.  However, I hear that Israel is now considering annexing parts of the West Bank.  Good for them!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 13, 2011)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Jordan merely occupied the West Bank. It was occupied Palestinian land. It was not Jordan's to lose.


----------



## abu afak (Jul 14, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Another Lying propaganda post.

Jordan ANNEXED the West Bank. It's 'Palestinians' became citizens of Jordan like their brethren just across the river.
-
-


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 14, 2011)

I just hope that jews and muslims fight it out to the last man, woman and child. This makes me very happy. Best reality tv going.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 14, 2011)

abu afak said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



Jordan *attempted* to annex the West Bank. The world said no.


----------



## abu afak (Jul 14, 2011)

Thus they DID ANNEX the WB, whether or not most countries agreed.
YOU LIED.
Most of the countries rejected it, but it did happen and WAS the condition of the West Bank when won by Israel from JORDAN.
They didn't have to 'agree'.

Palestinian Authority passport - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> "...Between 1924 and 1948, the term "Palestinian passport" referred to the travel documents that were available to residents of British Mandate Palestine. Issued by the High Commissioner for Palestine, they were officially titled, "British passport, Palestine".
> 
> These passports became invalid with the termination of the British mandate on 15 May 1948.[4] Israeli and Jordanian passports were offered to former British Mandate subjects according to the citizenship they acquired in the aftermath of the 1948 Arab-Israeli War. A significant number of Palestinian Arabs, especially in the Gaza Strip and those who found refuge in Syria and Lebanon, remained stateless.
> 
> ...



I now declare another her BEACH DAY!
Later.
-
-


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 14, 2011)

abu afak said:


> Thus they DID ANNEX the WB, whether or not most countries agreed.
> YOU LIED.
> Most of the countries rejected it, but it did happen and WAS the condition of the West Bank when won by Israel from JORDAN.
> They didn't have to 'agree'.
> ...



The PLO is headquartered in the West Bank. Why isn't it called the JLO? The West Bank and Gaza are the Palestinian territories. The people in the West Bank call themselves Palestinians. The Palestinian Authority is in the West Bank. Ramallah is the de facto capital of Palestine.

It looks like you are the odd one out.


----------



## docmauser1 (Jul 14, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > _Jordan ANNEXED the West Bank. It's 'Palestinians' became citizens of Jordan like their brethren just across the river._
> ...


Which "world"? But back to annexation. In memorable words of the late king Hussein of Jordan, March 15, 1972: "After a short period of temporary administration in the West Bank, a group of leaders, notables and elders representing Palestinian Arabs who had emigrated from the occupied territories considered joining the East Bank, a patriotic and nationalist demand and a guarantee against Israeli dangers. They held two great historic meetings. The first was in Jericho on 1 December 1948 and the second in Nablus on 28 December 1948. ... Those present adopted resolutions calling on the late King Abdullah Bin al-Husein to take immediate steps to unify and merge the two Banks in a single State under his leadership."
Seems like our arabs, currently occupying the so-called WB, posess no self-governing skills, chronically, which isn't at all surprising - they've never had a state in the first place.


----------



## abu afak (Jul 20, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...


Strange that Tinhead denies this.
In this case Annexation even had some approval.
Not that doing it requires any.
Of course, Black September (1970) saw the Palestinians trying to take over Jordan and make it THEE large Palestinian  state it Already was.
-
-


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 25, 2011)

Even Donald trump thinks that israel is stolen land.


----------



## DavidS (Jul 25, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> Even Donald trump thinks that israel is stolen land.



Well... my god. That's it. Donald Trump thinks Israel is stolen land. Folks, from here on out, I am no longer a Zionist. I am now pro-Palestine. Alahou Akabar! Go Yasser Arafat! Go Assad! Yeah! Ra ra ree, kick Israel in the knee! Ra ra rass, kick Israel in the other knee! Because folks, if Donlad Trump says it's so, then it absolutely MUST be so!


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 25, 2011)

abu afuk u, give it up already, The Donald says so!


----------



## DavidS (Jul 25, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Thus they DID ANNEX the WB, whether or not most countries agreed.
> ...



Because they invented their own ethnicity in 1967? Please remember, Palestine, throughout history, is nothing more than a different name for Israel. It has never been aligned with a sovierign arab country with its own people.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 25, 2011)

DavidS said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...



Load of crap.

Al Hambra Theatre, Jaffa, 1937, flying Palestinian flag.


----------



## abu afak (Jul 25, 2011)

And how does an Arab cinema in Palestine Constitute "a People'"?

Your post NONsense, *NON-rebuttal.*

A building flying the Black Panther Flag/Black Muslim one would Not constitute a Black American Nation either; just the politics of a very few.
-
-


----------



## jillian (Jul 25, 2011)

abu afak said:


> And how does an Arab cinema in Palestine Constitute "a People'"?
> 
> Your post NONsense, *NON-rebuttal.*
> 
> ...



so if israel flies an israeli flag, he must see that as proof of israel's sovreignty, eh?

oh wait... it's jews, so guess not.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 25, 2011)

abu afak said:


> And how does an Arab cinema in Palestine Constitute "a People'"?
> 
> Your post NONsense, *NON-rebuttal.*
> 
> ...



Merely one example of many.

You should stop getting your propaganda from the Israeli lying sacks of shit.


----------



## abu afak (Jul 25, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > *And how does an Arab cinema in Palestine Constitute "a People"?*
> ...


*Embarrassed empty anger from Tinhead.
NOT an answer.

His STUPID Movie-Theater-as-nation has been busted after being used/Abused several times.*
-
-


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 25, 2011)

abu afak said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...



Not anger-just truth.

The PLO (*Palestine* Liberation Organization) was formed in 1964 by Palestinian groups that existed in the 50s. Where do you get this stuff about Palestinians inventing themselves after 1967?


----------



## JStone (Jul 25, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



I got ya beat by 3000 years.  Ancient Israel was established ca. 1000 BC by the Jews.

Now, when will this Arab trash leave Israel and go back to the desert of Arabia?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 25, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...



This is not the ancient Israel. This one is a fake.


----------



## JStone (Jul 25, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



I guess Harvard University's Semitic Museum didn't get the memo.

Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel...


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth.
> The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum


----------



## Shogun (Jul 25, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...



Go tell it to a Canaanite ghost, you fucking Egyptian slave-on-the-run.


----------



## JStone (Jul 25, 2011)

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You know any Canaanites, clown?


----------



## Shogun (Jul 25, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Your kind took care of them when immigrating from Egypt via the desert.  Kinda like what we see happening to Palestinians right now!


Ecclesiastes 1:9

 9The thing that hath been, it is that which shall be; and that which is done is that which shall be done: and there is no new thing under the sun.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 25, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Nice, but irrelevant. The Jews were just one of many. There is no historic precedent for an exclusive Jewish state.


----------



## JStone (Jul 25, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Jews ruled in Israel for 500 years.  It was called the Davidic Monarchy and the Hasmonean Dynasty.  

When have your Palestinians ever even lived in Israel before they infiltrated in the 1930s, jackass?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 25, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



The Arab population *declined* from about 93% at the turn of the century to about 65% by 1947. Where is this big influx of Arabs you are talking about?


----------



## jillian (Jul 25, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



1, that's another lie... 
2. the pals weren't even one of many...


----------



## JStone (Jul 25, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Pay attention, jackass and you might learn.  Jews established sovereignty over Israel 3000 years ago where Jews have lived continuously ever since.  Jews are the ONLY surviving People from ancient Canaan and the subsequent Israel.

The Rabs are from Arabia, by definition.  There is no evidence whatsoever of an Arab or "Palestinian" population in Israel until recently in the scheme of overall history


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 25, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



The Palestinian (native) Jews were opposed to the creation of Israel.

Why was that?


----------



## JStone (Jul 25, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You lost the debate, jackass.  Jews have prior possession of Israel dating back over 3000 years.  Arabs got nothing but Arabia.  Now, go to your room and play with yourself, your only skill


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



You people always say that when confronted with a question you don't want to answer.


----------



## JStone (Jul 26, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You were supposed to come back with archaeological evidence verifing Palestinians in Israel, fuckwad.  But, as always, you show us shit.  I'm already tired of bitch slapping you, so go to sleep, you mental patient


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 26, 2011)

Actually Israel is an abandoned land by the Jews who left it and went down to Egypt to work.
For a Loooong time.


----------



## JStone (Jul 26, 2011)

jillian said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



The fucking Rabs didn't even start calling themselves Palestinians until 1967.  Jews were known as Palestinians during the British Mandate  The Jerusalem Post was then the Palestine Post.

These fucking Palestinians and their acolytes are trying to rewrite history and erase an historically verifiable 3000 year Jewish relationship with Israel.  Problem is there is absolutely no historical support for their bullshit fairy tales.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 26, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Why do you keep saying shit that is not true? _Some_ religious Jews opposed trying to usher in 'what only God could do' because it had to do with the mosiach. But *most *were integrated in with labor Zionists and worked on their farms and in their factories and led their prayer services. 

If you are talking about Zionists re: 1800s, that certainly changed when the Arabs started massacring them.

Again, you speak about things you know not to be true or are too dumb enough to figure out.


----------



## JStone (Jul 26, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Don't waste your intellectual firepower on Tinhead, who is as dumb as a wall and probably close to being mentally retarded given his obsession with posting articles about Israel 24/7 for free.

Herzl's First Zionist Conference was in 1897 

Whatever Tinhead posts, the opposite is true


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 26, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Of course the Palestinians attacked the foreigners who came to take over their country. That is why they attacked them. They were defending their country.


----------



## JStone (Jul 26, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



The Jews were Palestinians, dumb motherfucker.



> A "Palestinian" can mean a person who is born in the geographical area known prior to 1918 as "Palestine", or a former citizen of the British Mandate territory called Palestine, or an institution related to either of these. Using this definition, both Palestinian Arabs and Palestinian Jews were called "Palestinians".
> Before the establishment of the State of Israel, the meaning of the word "Palestinian" didn't discriminate on ethnic grounds, but rather referred to anything associated with the region. The local newspaper, founded in 1932 by Gershon Agron was called The Palestine Post. In 1950, its name was changed to The Jerusalem Post.
> 
> In 1923, Pinhas Rutenberg founded the Palestine Electric Company, Ltd. (later to become the Israel Electric Corporation, Ltd.) There was a [Jewish] Palestine Symphony Orchestra, and in World War II, the British assembled a Jewish Brigade to fight the Axis Powers that was known as the Palestine regiment.
> ...


----------



## JStone (Jul 26, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



The Jews have lived in their country of Israel for 3000 years, dumb motherfucker.  There has never been a Palestinian country in history, shit for brains.

Repeating your same mistakes indicates your defeat.

Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel...


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth.
> 
> The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 26, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



The Jews who had lived in Hebron were not settlers...but Arabs attacked them anyway.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > CitizenPained said:
> ...



What does that have to do with the Palestinians defending their country from foreigners?


----------



## JStone (Jul 26, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Jews have prior possession of Israel dating back 3 millenia, motherfucker, where Jews have lived continuously to today.  Israel is the Jewish country not your Palestinain excrement.

Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 26, 2011)

The Palestinians have a country. Several, in fact : Syria, Jordan, Lebanon...

They had no 'country' to defend in the 1800s in what we now know as Israel. Hell, they didn't even care to build _roads_.

You're just a pathetic antisemite who is hiding his hatred of Jews behind Israel. Typical.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 26, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> The Palestinians have a country. Several, in fact : Syria, Jordan, Lebanon...
> 
> They had no 'country' to defend in the 1800s in what we now know as Israel. Hell, they didn't even care to build _roads_.
> 
> You're just a pathetic antisemite who is hiding his hatred of Jews behind Israel. Typical.





> They had no 'country' to defend in the 1800s...



Who is "they?"


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > CitizenPained said:
> ...





> A "Palestinian" can mean a person who is born in the geographical area known prior to 1918 as "Palestine", or a former citizen of the British Mandate territory called Palestine,



They are called Palestinians because they were born in a place called Palestine.

WOW! What a concept!



> and in World War II, the British assembled a Jewish Brigade to fight the Axis Powers that was known as the Palestine regiment.



Didn't you say that the Palestinians didn't invent themselves until after 1967.



> A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties.
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Interesting.


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 26, 2011)

The Jews were a european problem, not a middle eastern one, they should have been given a piece of germany, not palestine.


----------



## JStone (Jul 26, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



This Palestine, stupid motherfucker?

Cambridge University Press...


> In Ottoman times, no political entity called Palestine existed. After the collapse of the Ottoman Empire at the end of the First World War, European boundary makers began to take greater interest in defining territorial limits for Palestine. Only since the 1920s has Palestine had formally delimited boundaries, though these have remained subject to repeated change and a source of bitter dispute.
> Palestine Boundaries 18331947 - Cambridge Archive Editions



Middle East Historian Bernard Lewis...


> The countries forming the Western arm of the Fertile Crescent were called by the names of the various kingdms and peoples that ruled and inhabited them.  Of these, the most familiar, or at least the best documented, are the southern lands, known in the earlier books of the Hebrew Bible and some other ancient writings as Canaan.
> 
> After the Israelite conquest and settlement, the area inhabited by them came to be described as "land of the children of Israel [Joshua 11:22] or simply "land of Israel" [Samuel 13:19].  After the breakup of the kingdom of David and Solomon in the tenth century BCE, the southern part, with Jerusalem as its capital, was called Judah, while the north was called Israel


----------



## JStone (Jul 26, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> The Jews were a european problem, not a middle eastern one, they should have been given a piece of germany, not palestine.



Fuckwad, Jews lived in Israel 2000 years before your psycho Mahomet was even born.

Get it through your thick skull, Israel is the historic land of the Jews.  Jews created the 10 Commandments when you sand rats were burying your babies alive.

Go to Arabia where you came from, you piece of shit.


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > The Jews were a european problem, not a middle eastern one, they should have been given a piece of germany, not palestine.
> ...



The 10 commandments were jews fault? No wonder.

The first hominids that we all descended from lived in Africa, do I have a claim to all of Africa then? What about when the first hominids left Africa and roamed through Europe, do I have a claim for that too?

PS I'm a white guy from Illinois, lol.


----------



## JStone (Jul 26, 2011)

Kalam said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I see Abu Afak the fake muslim is back spouting his pro zionist BS
> ...



Your pedophile prophet shouldnt have married a 6 year old little girl when in his 50s.

Islam, the religion of child molesters.


----------



## JStone (Jul 26, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



Fuckwad, show us archaeological evidence of your mythical palestinians living in ISrael at all, let alone more than 3000 years ago when Jews made Israel their country.

*Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel*...


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 26, 2011)

The thing is, Jews have a right to Israel because its government says so. The State of Israel was founded perfectly 'legally' and rightfully so and with the support of the non-Arab world (because they hate Jews the mostest and wanted all the land) because Europe didn't want Jews. The rest of the world wanted Hebrews to be outsiders, sub-human, denied citizenship, etc. There would be no Israel without centuries of persecution.

We take care of ourselves now. You don't like our big guns? Tough shit.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...





> Only since the 1920s has Palestine had formally delimited boundaries, though these have remained subject to repeated change and a source of bitter dispute.



The newly created state of Palestine had its borders defined by the League of Nations (the predecessor to the UN) in 1922. As far as I know, there is no dispute over these borders by any of Palestine's neighbors and these borders remain unchanged.


----------



## alexa (Jul 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > The Jews were a european problem, not a middle eastern one, they should have been given a piece of germany, not palestine.
> ...



Excellent new BBC2 series on Mohammed.  Best to view quick as on the BBC2 website it says it is only up for a few more days.  Corrects a lot of false beliefs concerning Mohammed.

Part 1 The Seeker  BBC iPlayer - The Life of Muhammad: The Seeker

Part 2  Holy Wars and 

Part 3 Holy Peace can be found on the same page.


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 26, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> The thing is, Jews have a right to Israel because its government says so. The State of Israel was founded perfectly 'legally' and rightfully so and with the support of the non-Arab world (because they hate Jews the mostest and wanted all the land) because Europe didn't want Jews. The rest of the world wanted Hebrews to be outsiders, sub-human, denied citizenship, etc. There would be no Israel without centuries of persecution.
> 
> We take care of ourselves now. *You don't like our big guns? Tough shit.*



Hey that's cool, as long as you admit that israel wasn't settle peacefully and was taken at the point of a gun. 

And you're right, europeans were fed up of the jews so they stuck them in Palestine. Nice to see that you've all learned your history and decided to STILL not get along with anyone. Way to go!


----------



## JStone (Jul 26, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > The thing is, Jews have a right to Israel because its government says so. The State of Israel was founded perfectly 'legally' and rightfully so and with the support of the non-Arab world (because they hate Jews the mostest and wanted all the land) because Europe didn't want Jews. The rest of the world wanted Hebrews to be outsiders, sub-human, denied citizenship, etc. There would be no Israel without centuries of persecution.
> ...



Stupid piece of shit, Jews have lived in and ruled in their country Israel for 3000 years.  Arabs need to return to thier POS Arabia where they came from

You need to open a history book, dumbass


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > CitizenPained said:
> ...



You need to stop living in the past.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 26, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > The thing is, Jews have a right to Israel because its government says so. The State of Israel was founded perfectly 'legally' and rightfully so and with the support of the non-Arab world (because they hate Jews the mostest and wanted all the land) because Europe didn't want Jews. The rest of the world wanted Hebrews to be outsiders, sub-human, denied citizenship, etc. There would be no Israel without centuries of persecution.
> ...



Angry that you don't belong to the smartest and wealthiest bunch of Americans, are ya?


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 26, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > CitizenPained said:
> ...



 What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## JStone (Jul 26, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



LOL, another ignorant, unemployed Jew hater.  Too bad you dropped out of high school, shit for brains


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 26, 2011)

You sound so resentful.


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 26, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> You sound so resentful.



Resentful? Huh? I guess if a jew says so, it must be right! After all, you're a chosen one, and I'm not.


----------



## JStone (Jul 26, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > You sound so resentful.
> ...



You're ugly, you're stupid and you're unemployed.  Of course, you're resentful


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 26, 2011)

They probably don't realize that half of the early citizens of Israel were refugees from Islamic countries. 

Population transfer. Happens in war. The smart ones will integrate their own and move on.


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 26, 2011)

Jews must be really pissed that almost nobody likes them.... still. Maybe if you all were better neighbours...


----------



## JStone (Jul 26, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> Jews must be really pissed that almost nobody likes them.... still. Maybe if you all were better neighbours...



You must be really pissed that Jews are highly educated, successful and prosperous while your life is a total complete dead end.


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > Jews must be really pissed that almost nobody likes them.... still. Maybe if you all were better neighbours...
> ...



So I'll take that as a YES!


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 26, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> Jews must be really pissed that almost nobody likes them.... still. Maybe if you all were better neighbours...



We make the best kind.


----------



## JStone (Jul 26, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



Yes, you're a failure in life.  Ugly, too


----------



## JStone (Jul 26, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> Jews must be really pissed that almost nobody likes them.... still. Maybe if you all were better neighbours...



Is that why Western civilization is based on the code of laws and ethics established by the Jewish Torah?

Is that why Christianity and Islam are based on the Hebrew Bible and its Jewish prophets and patriarchs?

You're so fucking stooopid, it isn't even funny.  You should have been aborted, you freak


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > Jews must be really pissed that almost nobody likes them.... still. Maybe if you all were better neighbours...
> ...



So now we have the reason why the world is so fucked up.


----------



## JStone (Jul 26, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



You have given the world nothing but a failed life, you ugly piece of shit.


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



At least i don't believe in invisible superbeings that tell me that I'm a chosen one and the rest of the people are shit.


----------



## JStone (Jul 26, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



Sucks being you, you ugly loser in life.  Too bad you weren't aborted.  Now, everyone who knows you shares your despair


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



At least I don't spend my life defending my theft of other people's land... and dodging rockets.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 26, 2011)

Kalam said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > We agree on this one. Finally.
> ...



Yeah, shot down in the middle of a public street, like the dog he was eh? _Sarcasm off_

You disgust me kalam, you desreve zero respect for your religious bigotry. You are no better than the creeps that put out fatwas on innocent people for their charaterizations of mohammed.


----------



## JStone (Jul 26, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



You fucking Arab sand rats stole the entire Middle East and turned it into a cesspool: Muslim conquests - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Israel has more camel turds per square foot in the middle east than any arab country.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 27, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > The thing is, Jews have a right to Israel because its government says so. The State of Israel was founded perfectly 'legally' and rightfully so and with the support of the non-Arab world (because they hate Jews the mostest and wanted all the land) because Europe didn't want Jews. The rest of the world wanted Hebrews to be outsiders, sub-human, denied citizenship, etc. There would be no Israel without centuries of persecution.
> ...



It is inadmissible to acquire land through the threat or use of force. ~ international law

That may be why, to this day, Israel has not legally acquired any land and has no borders.


----------



## docmauser1 (Jul 27, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> _It is inadmissible to acquire land through the threat or use of force. ~ international law_


That's what arabs tried to do - to murder jews and "democratize and liberate" their infidel property, of course.


P F Tinmore said:


> _That may be why, to this day, Israel has not legally acquired any land and has no borders._


Arab losers and their excuses.


----------



## abu afak (Jul 27, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > CitizenPained said:
> ...


I suggest you look at World political maps of 1900, 1950, 2000.

Please note all the changes- many/most the result of War.

Of course only ONE of those won wars, a TINY and Defensive one/s no less, is contested by self-righteous (lets be honest), anti-semites.
-
-


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 31, 2011)

abu afak said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



Even Donald Trump thinks it's stolen land.


----------



## abu afak (Jul 31, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


*Again.
Monnagonna's Sig and statement about Trump is a 100% Fraud.
Now a TROLL as well.
That "quote" in his sig appears NOWHERE on internet Except his sig.
Not for "Trump", Not for NO ONE.

Trump is very Pro-Israel and building there (70 stories) and Ivanka is married to an Orthodox Jew; Herself Converting TO Judaism 2 years ago.*
-
-


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 31, 2011)

abu afak said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



The maps show Israel inside the 1949 armistice lines that the UN armistice agreements specifically stated are not to be borders.

Those are used because Israel has no borders. It sits inside Palestine's borders.


----------



## docmauser1 (Jul 31, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> _The maps show Israel inside the 1949 armistice lines that the UN armistice agreements specifically stated are not to be borders. Those are used because Israel has no borders. It sits inside Palestine's borders._


Cool, so, who was that sheikh, sultan, emir, imam, shakh, president, prime-minister of that "la-lapalestine" for it to have borders?.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 31, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > _The maps show Israel inside the 1949 armistice lines that the UN armistice agreements specifically stated are not to be borders. Those are used because Israel has no borders. It sits inside Palestine's borders._
> ...



Palestine's borders were defined by the League of Nations in 1922. The 1949 UN armistice agreements affirmed that those borders remained unchanged.

Israel claims that it won land in the 1948 war but it didn't.


----------



## abu afak (Aug 1, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


No.
Mandate 'Palestine' included Jordan.
'Lesser' Palestine remained after Jordan (77% of the Mandate) was split off in 1922 in contravention of promises to the Jews.

Borders of Palestine were suggested by Res 181, but Arab including 'palestinians' rejected those borders.

NOW, ostensible basis for peace borders are 1967 ones.

SO tinhead, who SMAMELESSLY put up 3 palestine-info/Disinfo articles today (and must fancy himself a Hamas member), has it wrong- or so abbreviated as to be Idiotic.
-
-


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 1, 2011)

Israel should just give all the land back and apologize. They could take a piece of Utah instead, nobody would care, I know I wouldn't.

They could even take a piece of south Florida, they have a lot of it already.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 1, 2011)

abu afak said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...





> Mandate 'Palestine' included Jordan.



Originally that was true.



> 'Lesser' Palestine remained after Jordan (77% of the Mandate) was split off in 1922



True. That is when the borders for the two new sates were defined.



> Borders of Palestine were suggested by Res 181, but Arab including 'palestinians' rejected those borders.



Palestine already had borders since 1922.


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 1, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> _Originally that was true._


And it'll make a nice "palestine" for palistanians to palestine about, of course.


P F Tinmore said:


> _Palestine already had borders since 1922._


Cool, and who was that sheikh, sultan, emir, imam, shakh, president, prime-minister of that "palestine"?


----------



## abu afak (Aug 1, 2011)

Tinmore said:
			
		

> mbig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT was true and everything else you had to ignore/couldn't respond to is true



			
				Tinmore said:
			
		

> mbig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, that's when Part of he British Mandate Palestine's work was done.
Unless all the remainder was to become a Jewish state.



			
				Tinmore said:
			
		

> mbig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already explained.. but being a Hamas-loving Genocidal Troll with no answer.. you decide to Ignore what was posted including UN Res 181/the Partition and it's definition of the borders of the two states.
-
-
-


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 2, 2011)

"mandate" and all the rest is total bullshit, it's just the white man coming and sticking his nose in where it doesn't belong.
Arabs are largely nomadic people, or at least they used to be, lol. So drawing lines on a map to define countries in that part of the world is largely arbitrary.
Just ask The Donald.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 2, 2011)

abu afak said:
			
		

> Already explained.. but being a Hamas-loving Genocidal Troll with no answer.. you decide to Ignore what was posted including UN Res 181/the Partition and it's definition of the borders of the two states.



UN *General Assembly* resolution 181 was a recommendation to divide Palestine into two states. Resolution 181 was sent to the *Security Council* for implementation. The Security Council decided to *not* implement the resolution.

There is no resolution 181. It defined no borders, transferred no land, and created no states.

What else did you say I ignored?


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 2, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> _"mandate" and all the rest is total bullshit, it's just the white man coming and sticking his nose in where it doesn't belong. Arabs are largely nomadic people, or at least they used to be, lol._


Of course! That was the way they "nomaded" themselves in on the jewish development. In obscene quantities, I might add.


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 2, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> _There is no resolution 181. It defined no borders, transferred no land, and created no states. What else did you say I ignored?[]/i_


_The fact that the resolutions exists as reminder to arabs that they're perennial losers, of course._


----------



## abu afak (Aug 6, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Tinhead!

The Avalon Project : UN General Assembly Resolution 181
-
-


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 6, 2011)

abu afak said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...



B. STEPS PREPARATORY TO INDEPENDENCE

A Commission shall be set up consisting of one representative of each of five Member States. The Members represented on the Commission shall be elected by the General Assembly on as broad a basis, geographically and otherwise, as possible. 

The administration of Palestine shall, as the mandatory Power withdraws its armed forces, be progressively turned over to the Commission, which shall act in conformity with the recommendations of the General Assembly, under the guidance of the Security Council. The mandatory Power shall to the fullest possible extent coordinate its plans for withdrawal with the plans of the Commission to take over and administer areas which have been evacuated.

 In the discharge of this administrative responsibility the Commission shall have authority to issue necessary regulations and take other measures as required. 

The mandatory Power shall not take any action to prevent, obstruct or delay the implementation by the Commission of the measures recommended by the General Assembly. 

On its arrival in Palestine the Commission shall proceed to carry out measures for the establishment of the frontiers of the Arab and Jewish States and the City of Jerusalem in accordance with the general lines of the recommendations of the General Assembly on the partition of Palestine. Nevertheless, the boundaries as described in Part II of this Plan are to be modified in such a way that village areas as a rule will not be divided by state boundaries unless pressing reasons make that necessary. 

The Commission, after consultation with the democratic parties and other public organizations of the Arab and Jewish States, shall select and establish in each State as rapidly as possible a Provisional Council of Government. The activities of both the Arab and Jewish Provisional Councils of Government shall be carried out under the general direction of the Commission

...

When did any of this happen?


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 6, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> _"The Commission, after consultation with the democratic parties and other public organizations of the Arab and Jewish States, shall select and establish in each State as rapidly as possible a Provisional Council of Government. The activities of both the Arab and Jewish Provisional Councils of Government shall be carried out under the general direction of the Commission"
> When did any of this happen?_


Never, of course! - Arabs, in their infinite wisdom, decided to fight it out and got a jewish military boot stuck up their collective arse, relishing that ever since. The thought of consulting a proctologist and getting a life and a job have never occured to them ever since too. Pathetic.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 6, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > _"The Commission, after consultation with the democratic parties and other public organizations of the Arab and Jewish States, shall select and establish in each State as rapidly as possible a Provisional Council of Government. The activities of both the Arab and Jewish Provisional Councils of Government shall be carried out under the general direction of the Commission"
> ...



The Avalon Project will also tell you that Israel did not win the 1948 war.


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 6, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Oh, we, the knowledgeable ones, can live with this too - palistanian occupational occupation claims have been, what, bullshitt? Of course!


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 7, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > _"The Commission, after consultation with the democratic parties and other public organizations of the Arab and Jewish States, shall select and establish in each State as rapidly as possible a Provisional Council of Government. The activities of both the Arab and Jewish Provisional Councils of Government shall be carried out under the general direction of the Commission"
> ...



Iran when they make a few nukes=Israel kaput.


----------



## abu afak (Aug 8, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


We know YOUR motivation.

And thus your utterly FRAUDULENT/made up sig.
-
-


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 13, 2011)

Israel isn't worth the land it was stolen from.


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Ah! Old news, really. Palistanians have been just an excuse for judophobes to make their mental state look, like, a "non-mental state". A persian nuke, fired at Israel will mean (beside other things) that, palistanians and their general arab brethren of the lesser standing in the hood have all outlived their beneficial use, ie. usefulness.


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 13, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



a 'judophile"? Someone who likes judo?

Anyways, the palies will get nuked too and all go see Allah and pass go and get 72 virgins.


----------



## abu afak (Aug 14, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...


The only thing that should get "nuked" are Frauds ... and their phony sigs.
-
-


----------



## Seren (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh Dear, more semi-ignorant amerkans, and anti-Semite bigots.  There has never in human history been a "palestinian" state.  Gaza, Judea and Samaria "West Bank" belonged to Jordan and Egypt. I find it ironic that our amerkan "friends" say that Yesha are "occupied territories" and that Eretz Israel must surrender them and the settlers cease and desist. Yet less that 150 years ago through and invasion and war Tejahs "Texas" was wrested away from Mexico and Mexico City occupied for a time by the US.

Yet the US has not yet returned "occupied territory" back to Mexico. But nonetheless our altruistic "amerkan friends" insist that Eretz Israel must retrun to the "aushwitz lines"  of 1949 as a "just resolution" of the Middle East "problem"....very curious.


----------



## Seren (Aug 14, 2011)

I find it curious that a amerkan wanker is so concerned about who "owned Najd" and not care that Texas was Mexican. Indeed "might makes right". Or "do as I say and not as I do."


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2011)

Seren said:


> I find it curious that a amerkan wanker is so concerned about who "owned Najd" and not care that Texas was Mexican. Indeed "might makes right". Or "do as I say and not as I do."



Whatever happened in the Mexican American war is irrelevant to other conflicts. Any injustice in one area does not justify an injustice elsewhere.

Intentional laws have been implemented that change the circumstances of conflict.

And, who owns Najd is a valid question that you do not want to answer.


----------



## Seren (Aug 14, 2011)

Shogun is the kind of  amerkan animal that believes in the "truthfulness" of the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, and all us Jews should once again "board the cattle cars". Us "self important Jews" don't do that anymore. We stand up to and defeat little men like that.


----------



## Seren (Aug 14, 2011)

Who owned Najd is irrelevant as who owned Texas is irrelevant because five Arab armies (Arab League) invaded the foremer British Madate in Palestine...and lost it. Just like Dallas, Houston, et al.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2011)

Seren said:


> Who owned Najd is irrelevant as who owned Texas is irrelevant because five Arab armies (Arab League) invaded the foremer British Madate in Palestine...and lost it. Just like Dallas, Houston, et al.



The Palestinians have never lost a war with Israel.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 14, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Whatever happened in the Mexican American war is irrelevant to other conflicts. Any injustice in one area does not justify an injustice elsewhere.



It goes to hypocrisy and agreed that injustice in one area doesn't justify it in another.  The Mexican-American War is relevant when the people advocating a position on one conflict advocate a completely opposite position in another conflict.  It's hypocritical.  

What disturbs me most are the Arab nations who support terrorism against other nations, including Israel.  Palestinians have no industry unless making suicide vests counts.  Their main sources of income come from jobs in Israel or those fund provided by Muslim "charities".  Charity is good and noble when it is food, clothing and building supplies.  When it is AK-47s, ammunition, Semtex, detonators and other weapons of war, then it isn't a charity.  It's the work of Satan.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2011)

Divine.Wind said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever happened in the Mexican American war is irrelevant to other conflicts. Any injustice in one area does not justify an injustice elsewhere.
> ...





> Palestinians have no industry...



Besides to being irrelevant to the conflict it is simply not true.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 14, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > What disturbs me most are the Arab nations who support terrorism against other nations, including Israel.  Palestinians have no industry unless making suicide vests counts.  Their main sources of income come from jobs in Israel or those fund provided by Muslim "charities".  Charity is good and noble when it is food, clothing and building supplies.  When it is AK-47s, ammunition, Semtex, detonators and other weapons of war, then it isn't a charity.  It's the work of Satan.
> ...



What?  That the actions of the terrorists are the work of Satan? You think Palestinians shooting rockets at innocent civilians or using children as meat shields in their aggressive war against Israel is the work of God?  I say all evil is the work of Satan and those who support that evil are doing the work of Satan.


----------



## Seren (Aug 14, 2011)

There was never in recorded history a "palestinian" nation-state. Najd or better known as Sderote was lost by the Egyptian army. In fact until Yasser Arafat after the "67" war usurped the term ..."palestinian" meant a Jewish citizen of the Yeshuv.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2011)

Seren said:


> There was never in recorded history a "palestinian" nation-state. Najd or better known as Sderote was lost by the Egyptian army. In fact until Yasser Arafat after the "67" war usurped the term ..."palestinian" meant a Jewish citizen of the Yeshuv.



Israel won Palestinian land from Egypt?

Interesting legal concept.


----------



## Seren (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh Dear my "friend" pontificates about "legal concepts". A ethnicity that doesn't exist and "nation" that never existed.

 But here is a real "legal concept" of international law that applies in the case of najd/ Sderot....effective control. Look it up!


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 14, 2011)

Call them anything you want. They are still displaced people with very little hope for a future. Israel would like for them to just get out of the way much like America did with it's black population. Good luck with that.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2011)

Seren said:


> Oh Dear my "friend" pontificates about "legal concepts". A ethnicity that doesn't exist and "nation" that never existed.
> 
> But here is a real "legal concept" of international law that applies in the case of najd/ Sderot....effective control. Look it up!



Effective control without legal ownership = occupation.

Look it up!


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 14, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Call them anything you want. They are still displaced people with very little hope for a future. Israel would like for them to just get out of the way much like America did with it's black population. Good luck with that.



After almost 65 years of constantly being under attack, I can't blame Israel for that attitude even though it's 1) impossible and 2) not just.

The main problem seems to be the lack of proper support the Palestinians are receiving from other Arabs.

How many Arab nations have offered immigration opportunities to the Palestinians as opposed to urging them to destroy Israel?

How many Arab nations have helped Palestinians build infrastructure, schools and factories as opposed to sending them weapons and training on how to make bombs or shoot rockets?

How many Arab nations have offered scholarships and training opportunities for Palestinian    children as opposed to offering blood money for suicide missions?

Israel has made some mistakes, but they are the defenders here, not the aggressors.  It isn't Israel which is supporting terrorist actions in other nations.  If there is to be peace in the Middle East, then the Arab nations need to stop supporting terrorism and start living up to the precepts of peace mentioned in the Qur'an.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 14, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Effective control without legal ownership = occupation.
> 
> Look it up!



Terrorism, murder, hate =  the work of Satan.  Look it up!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2011)

Divine.Wind said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Call them anything you want. They are still displaced people with very little hope for a future. Israel would like for them to just get out of the way much like America did with it's black population. Good luck with that.
> ...





> Israel has made some mistakes, but they are the defenders here, not the aggressors.



The Palestinians went to Europe and attacked the Zionists?


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 14, 2011)

Divine.Wind said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Call them anything you want. They are still displaced people with very little hope for a future. Israel would like for them to just get out of the way much like America did with it's black population. Good luck with that.
> ...



Yes. Israel has made a lot of mistakes. If they would own up to them and rectify them it might make things a lot easier. Instead they choose to demonize Arabs just as Arabs demonize them. All participants in the ethinc and religious squabble deserve what they get and America needs to quit wasting money on it. We're broke and our own people are suffering.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 14, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Yes. Israel has made a lot of mistakes. If they would own up to them and rectify them it might make things a lot easier. Instead they choose to demonize Arabs just as Arabs demonize them. All participants in the ethinc and religious squabble deserve what they get and America needs to quit wasting money on it. We're broke and our own people are suffering.



How do you suggest Israel rectify their mistakes?  

As for our support, agreed our people are suffering and I support reducing foreign aid to many countries, but we need to do it smartly.  Letting Israel stand alone while others, fueled with petro-dollars, seek to destroy it will eventually result in a major conflict and possibly the use of nuclear weapons as a last resort.  This would not only be devastating to the region but probably create a major disruption of oil supplies around the world.  The shock waves of such an event would be much larger than simply driving up the price of driving to the movies.  it would drive up the price of food to the point of creating famine in parts of the world where food costs are a major portion of a family's budget.


----------



## Seren (Aug 14, 2011)

Occupied territory ....from who Egypt, Jordan? Occupied territories...no. Disputed territories...look it up!


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 14, 2011)

Divine.Wind said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Israel has made a lot of mistakes. If they would own up to them and rectify them it might make things a lot easier. Instead they choose to demonize Arabs just as Arabs demonize them. All participants in the ethinc and religious squabble deserve what they get and America needs to quit wasting money on it. We're broke and our own people are suffering.
> ...



Billions of American dollars and financial aid from other countries around the world has done nothing to settle the Arab/Israeli dispute. Nothing. We are held hostage by Israels determination to use nukes as a last resort and soon Iran will be doing the same.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2011)

Seren said:


> Occupied territory ....from who Egypt, Jordan? Occupied territories...no. Disputed territories...look it up!



The 1949 armistice agreements divided Palestine into three occupations without changing Palestine's international borders. All three occupations are still Palestinian land. That Palestinian land was not Egypt's or Jordan's to lose.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 14, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Billions of American dollars and financial aid from other countries around the world has done nothing to settle the Arab/Israeli dispute. Nothing. We are held hostage by Israels determination to use nukes as a last resort and soon Iran will be doing the same.



Disagreed.

1)  You were the one who mentioned foreign aid and how our own people are suffering.  To now deny foreign aid having a role in the region is contrary to the facts.  It goes to a balance of power.  "Foreign aid" is flowing to the terrorists and anyone else who is willing to fight Israel.  Supporting Israel with funds works to provide balance in the region as noted by the results.  When was the last time there was a major Arab-Israeli war?

2)  Not hostage, _choice_.  We are free to leave Israel, the Middle East, Afghanistan, South Korea and every other area of the world just as Ron Paul and others desire.  All we have to do is be willing to accept the consequences.


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 14, 2011)

Divine.Wind said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Billions of American dollars and financial aid from other countries around the world has done nothing to settle the Arab/Israeli dispute. Nothing. We are held hostage by Israels determination to use nukes as a last resort and soon Iran will be doing the same.
> ...



Which are? World peace?


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 14, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Not hostage, _choice_.  We are free to leave Israel, the Middle East, Afghanistan, South Korea and every other area of the world just as Ron Paul and others desire.  All we have to do is be willing to *accept the consequences*.
> ...



War.  Look at what happened in the Balkans as soon as the Soviets left. If we pulled out of the Middle East, do you think war would erupt within a year between the Arabs and the Israelis?

How about between North Korea and South Korea if everyone pulled out of the region? 

The wars going on in Africa now, including the genocide in Rwanda in 1994, are due to the fact no one else wanted to become involved.  The United States is only involved in foreign nations out of self-interest.  Initially much of it was part of the containment strategy for communism, but has now grown to protection of trade routes and trading partners.

I think we should begin a coordinated withdrawal from all foreign countries, but it is important to not leave a power vacuum behind because the usual consequence is armed conflict.


----------



## Seren (Aug 14, 2011)

P.F. Tinmore is some ways a member of a minority group. US polls show consistently that US citizens support Israel and are NOT anti-Semetic. But alas Mr. Tinmore with no more education, information, experience or legal expertise than he can readily google has a voiciferous and less than valid opinion about the Middle East.

As a former serving IDF offficer and teacher of Middle Eastern Military History it is both humourous and dispairing to see Mr. Tinmore"s revision of recorded military history. He reminds me of the "barracks room lawyer" looking for loopholes.

Recorded human history is clear. In 1948 the United Nations General Assembly voted for and approved the partition of the former British Mandate in Palestine. On the fifth day of Iyar 5701 61 years ago, David Ben Gurion proclaimed the democratic Eretz Israel and within minutes the five armies Arab League invaded the entire former British Mandate in Palestine. In fact almost the entire designated "Arab Homeland" was overrun before contact with Haganah initiated .

There has never been a "palestinian state" nor ethnicity. When the 1949 armistace was put into place it was the result of the Arab League's pursuiance of a armistice. The Arab league has suffered a Nakba or what we call a complete strategic and tactical failure.

Mr Tinmore's assertion that the borders or partition was never "implemented" would further validate the argument that Yesha is disputed territories and not occupied territories.  But alas since "palestine" never existed as sovereign nation-state, who is Yesha taken from....the answer is Jordan and Egypt.

Egyptian units lost Gaza and surrounding territory, so how is Najb/Sedrot "palestinian"? Arab fedayeen fought or attacked Israel alongside Arab League units and lost 50 % of the designated "Arab homeland" to Haganah. Indeed they were well beaten. So the argument that "palestinians" were never beaten is specious.

UN res 181 was the original "two state siolution" and was rejected by the Arab inhabitants of the former Mandate, the Trans Arab Nation, the Arab league , et al.... and a military resolution was imposed... they were whupped. As they were in "67". No amount of Mr. Tinmore's spinning of history changes that. As they say "those are the facts Jack".

Yesha is disputed territory and hardly occupied or stolen territory like say Texas.


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 14, 2011)

Divine.Wind said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Like I should care if israelis and arabs attack each other? If arabs win, we'll buy their oil. If jews will we'll buy arab oil.

Korea, lol. If I could I'd push the nuke button myself.


----------



## Seren (Aug 14, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



Oh Dear ....it is pathetic to see how our "young amerkan friend" is so ignorant that she doesn't know that largest percentage of US imported crude comes from Canada,... You push your button dear!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2011)

Seren said:


> P.F. Tinmore is some ways a member of a minority group. US polls show consistently that US citizens support Israel and are NOT anti-Semetic. But alas Mr. Tinmore with no more education, information, experience or legal expertise than he can readily google has a voiciferous and less than valid opinion about the Middle East.
> 
> As a former serving IDF offficer and teacher of Middle Eastern Military History it is both humourous and dispairing to see Mr. Tinmore"s revision of recorded military history. He reminds me of the "barracks room lawyer" looking for loopholes.
> 
> ...





> As a former serving IDF offficer and teacher of Middle Eastern Military History ...



Well, that would explain why you are so misinformed.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 14, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> Like I should care if israelis and arabs attack each other? If arabs win, we'll buy their oil. If jews will we'll buy arab oil.
> 
> Korea, lol. If I could I'd push the nuke button myself.



What oil?  You mean the glowing radiotive shit that would be flowing into the Persian Gulf after a major regional war?

Besides killing 75 million men, women and children nuking both Koreas, South Korea contributes to a substantial part of both the global economy and our own economy.  The loss in trade would have a severe impact on US jobs and our own economy.

Economy of South Korea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> South Korea has a market economy which ranks *15th* in the world by nominal GDP and *12th* by purchasing power parity (PPP), identifying it as one of the G-20 major economies. It is a high-income developed country, with an emerging economy



South Korea


> Trade (2009): Exports--$363.5 billion: semiconductors, wireless telecommunications equipment, motor vehicles, computers, steel, ships, petrochemicals. Imports--$323.1 billion: crude oil, food, electronics and electronic equipment, machinery, transportation equipment, steel, organic chemicals, plastics, base metals and articles. Major export markets (2009)--China (23.2%), *U.S. (10.1%)*, Japan (5.8%), Hong Kong (5.3%), Singapore (3.6%). Major importers to South Korea (2009)--China (16.8%), Japan (15.3%), *U.S. (9.0%)*, Saudi Arabia (6.1%), Australia (4.6%).


----------



## Seren (Aug 14, 2011)

Mr. Tinmore ...have you been to the Middle East? YOU know only what you can google. It is long way from your safe white bread amerkan existance to the Middle East. The truth is ....you haven't the faintest idea of what you are posting about.

Everyone has the right to an opinion ,,,but alas yours lacks facts, accurate information, an education or any kind of experience. Your "truth" or view is based on "You Tube"... What a pathetic joke!


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 14, 2011)

Seren said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



That has nothing to do with what I said, which was that whatever happens, we'll still be buying arab oil. What does Canada and its oil have to do with arabs and israelis fighting? Btw, Canada is for weenies.

As for korea, we should have never been there in the first place, plus, I don't give a shit about korea and their purchasing power. They can gobble up all the rice in China for all I care.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2011)

Seren said:


> Mr. Tinmore ...have you been to the Middle East? YOU know only what you can google. It is long way from your safe white bread amerkan existance to the Middle East. The truth is ....you haven't the faintest idea of what you are posting about.
> 
> Everyone has the right to an opinion ,,,but alas yours lacks facts, accurate information, an education or any kind of experience. Your "truth" or view is based on "You Tube"... What a pathetic joke!



Interesting. Where all have you been in the ME?


----------



## Seren (Aug 14, 2011)

Monnagonna...are you blonde, your Ma and Pa, brother and Sister? Did they buy you shoes and let you go to real school? It would explain a lot! If you are the product of an "amerkan education".... your nation has NO future


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 14, 2011)

Seren said:


> Monnagonna...are you blonde, your Ma and Pa, brother and Sister? Did they buy you shoes and let you go to real school? It would explain a lot! If you are the product of an "amerkan education".... your nation has NO future



I was educated in MONTREAL!!!! lol

And it's not amerkan, I'm a merrucan


----------



## JStone (Aug 14, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Seren said:
> 
> 
> > Occupied territory ....from who Egypt, Jordan? Occupied territories...no. Disputed territories...look it up!
> ...



Armistice agreements were non-binding.  "Palestine" was called "Palestine" only recently, during the British Mandate until Israeli statehood in 1948.  Not very ancient.  The correct historical name of the land has been Israel dating back 3000 years.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Seren said:
> ...



Israel signed them. That would make them binding.


----------



## JStone (Aug 14, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



I signed a letter to my uncle.  Doesn't make it binding.


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 14, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



So you admit that israel's signed word is as useless as yours is?


----------



## JStone (Aug 14, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



The armistice agreement was temporary


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 14, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> That has nothing to do with what I said, which was that whatever happens, we'll still be buying arab oil. What does Canada and its oil have to do with arabs and israelis fighting? Btw, Canada is for weenies.
> 
> As for korea, we should have never been there in the first place, plus, I don't give a shit about korea and their purchasing power. They can gobble up all the rice in China for all I care.



Sorry to interrupt your feud, but I'd like to interject some facts here:

1) Yes, the US does obtain most of its oil from Canada, but most of our trade partners in Europe and Asia do not.  Guess where they get their oil and guess what would happen to our economy if their economies collapsed due to a lack of oil?

2)  As anyone who has studied the last 20 years of our nation's economic history, much less the last 100, can see, our nation's wealth and status of living is dependent upon a global economy.  Collapse that economy and we all suffer.  

Petroleum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Middle East Oil Reserves By Country and Rank - What Are the Middle East's Oil-Rich Countries

Future of Oil


> *Where are the reserves?*
> Proved oil reserves are those quantities of oil that geological information indicates can be with reasonable certainty recovered in the future from known reservoirs. Of the trillion barrels currently estimated, 6% are in North America, 9% in Central and Latin America, 2% in Europe, 4% in Asia Pacific, 7% in Africa, 6% in the Former Soviet Union. Today, *66% of global oil reserves are in the hands of Middle Eastern regimes*: Saudi Arabia (25%), Iraq (11%), Iran (8%), UAE (9%), Kuwait (9%), and Libya (2%).



What the Unrest in the Middle East Means for Global Oil Production | Mother Jones


> To put the matter baldly: The world economy requires an increasing supply of affordable petroleum. The Middle East alone can provide that supply. That's why Western governments have long supported "stable" authoritarian regimes throughout the region, regularly supplying and training their security forces.


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 15, 2011)

Divine.Wind said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > Seren said:
> ...


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 15, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> You're all way too obsessed about our economy, like we should keep invading everyone because it's good for jobs in the US? Geez, any more bogus than that and you'd make about as much sense as an izzyraeli trying to rationalize their stolen land.



Sorry, but that's a straw man argument.  No one has advocated invading anyone for our economy.  In fact, I'm advocating the direct opposite: preventing war in regions of the world which would affect the global economy.   This isn't simply a matter of having a higher standard of living so people can by new XBoxes or the latest fashion magazines.  For many parts of the world, it's the ability to feed their families on a subsistence level income.  

As for Israel, it's their land no matter how you cut it.   It's their land originally which was then lost by conquest to the Muslims or it's their land by conquest.  By giving back the land the Israeli's captured when attacked by the Arabs, they were being nicer than me since I would have told the Egyptians, Syrians and Jordanians to piss off.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 15, 2011)

Toronado3800 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



It is interesting that you would mention this. The 1948 war was called the "phony war" by British General Glubb Pasha. He was the Commander in Chief of the Jordanian (and Iraqi) forces. He had 46 British officers in his command. A deal was made that Jordan would get the West Bank but their forces were not to engage the Israeli forces. The Jordanian forces moved in to occupy the West Bank but did not attack Israel.

Lebanon reclaimed two of its villages that were taken by Israel but never crossed its border.

Syria moved into Palestine a little way for a few days then left.

There were no attacks by Jordan.

Egypt managed to keep Israel from taking the Gaza strip.

Then the war was called by UN Security Council resolution followed by the 1949 armistice agreements.

It is said that five Arab countries attacked Israel and lost, but....


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 15, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



The Gaza Strip contains 3,900 plants for manufacturing food, building supplies, paper, wood products, steel, plastic, rubber and small artistic products. According to Gisha, most of the factories are non-operational, largely because of a shortage of raw materials.

More than half of Gaza factories non-operational - Israel News, Ynetnews


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 15, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> The Gaza Strip contains 3,900 plants for manufacturing food, building supplies, paper, wood products, steel, plastic, rubber and small artistic products. According to Gisha, most of the factories are non-operational, largely because of a shortage of raw materials.
> 
> More than half of Gaza factories non-operational - Israel News, Ynetnews



Thanks for the report.  While these small factories are a beginning, they are still a long way from providing a self-sustaining industrial base for the Palestinian people.  

War materials are expensive as is the cost of using those materials.  If the Palestinians would stop wasting their few precious resources attacking innocent Israeli citizens, they'd have that much more material to build up their industrial base.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 15, 2011)

Divine.Wind said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > The Gaza Strip contains 3,900 plants for manufacturing food, building supplies, paper, wood products, steel, plastic, rubber and small artistic products. According to Gisha, most of the factories are non-operational, largely because of a shortage of raw materials.
> ...



Israel has had Gaza under some level of closure and has been bombing or bulldozing Gaza infrastructure since before Hamas became its boogyman.


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Gazans are as unproductive as the rest of the Arab world that is last in every metric from education to literacy to healthcare to scientific research to productivity to industrial development.  The only thing Pallies excel in is suicide bombing.

The Mahometan is a loser.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 15, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel has had Gaza under some level of closure and *has been bombing or bulldozing Gaza infrastructure* since before Hamas became its boogyman.



Why would they be doing that?  Oh yeah:
BBC NEWS | Middle East | Q&A: Gaza conflict


> Since 2001, when the rockets were first fired, *more than 8,600 have hit southern Israel, nearly 6,000 of them since Israel withdrew from Gaza in August 2005.* The rockets have killed 28 people and injured hundreds more. In the Israeli town of Sderot near Gaza, 90% of residents have had a missile exploding in their street or an adjacent one.



Palestinian manufacturing:
BBC NEWS | Middle East | Gaza's rocket threat to Israel


> Rockets known generically as Qassams are homemade weapons fired by Hamas and other Palestinian militants at Israeli population centres near the Gaza Strip.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Most Gazans were quite prosperous before Israel stole their land and homes and factories in 1948. Before Israel, Palestine produced a surplus that they exported.


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Except, Jews have owned Gaza since King David conquered the Philistines 3000 years ago.

Too bad you dropped out of high school, dumb boy.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 15, 2011)

Divine.Wind said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Israel has had Gaza under some level of closure and *has been bombing or bulldozing Gaza infrastructure* since before Hamas became its boogyman.
> ...



The Palestinians have the right to defend themselves from the occupation.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



You can't be serious. Do you really believe that crap?


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians have the right to defend themselves from the occupation.



Jews were Palestinians during the British Mandate, so, they can't be occupying their own land in Israel, where Jews have lived and ruled for 3000 years.



> A "Palestinian" can mean a person who is born in the geographical area known prior to 1918 as "Palestine", or a former citizen of the British Mandate territory called Palestine, or an institution related to either of these. Using this definition, both Palestinian Arabs and Palestinian Jews were called "Palestinians".
> 
> Before the establishment of the State of Israel, the meaning of the word "Palestinian" didn't discriminate on ethnic grounds, but rather referred to anything associated with the region. The local newspaper, founded in 1932 by Gershon Agron was called The Palestine Post. In 1950, its name was changed to The Jerusalem Post.
> 
> ...


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 15, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians have the right to defend themselves from the occupation.


And the Israelis have a right to defend themselves against terrorism.

Americans have a right to support those being attacked by terrorists, especially now that we've been attacked by these same murdering sons of bitches. 

Any culture that would do this to their own children is a culture that needs to have their children removed from their influence:


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 15, 2011)

Divine.Wind said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > The Palestinians have the right to defend themselves from the occupation.
> ...



Every izzyraeli has to go into the army as well, what's the diff?

If the US didn't support izzyrael, 9/11 would have never happened.


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You know bin Laden better than his son, dumbass?

Omar Osama bin Laden...
My father has a religious goal. He is controlled by the rules of jihad. He only kills if he thinks there is a need.&#8221; 
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/middle_east/article6996210


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Go to youtube get search for the video of OBL explaining how 9/11 was retaliation for the US support of izzyrael.


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



bin Laden has stated 9/11 was driven by Islamic beliefs, dumbass.

Osama bin Laden...


> Those who want people to worship the lord of the people, without following that doctrine, will be following the doctrine of Muhammad, peace be upon him.
> 
> I was ordered to fight the people until they say there is no god but Allah, and his prophet Muhammad.'
> washingtonpost.com


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Your quote doesn't mention 9/11, better luck next time.

But check out what Sammy actually had to say about 9/11: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiKyWJRRjnU]Osama Bin Laden On 9/11 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



Check out what bin Laden actually had to say about 9/11...

Osama bin Laden...


> Those who want people to worship the lord of the people, without following that doctrine, will be following the doctrine of Muhammad, peace be upon him.
> 
> I was ordered to fight the people until they say there is no god but Allah, and his prophet Muhammad.'
> washingtonpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 15, 2011)

Divine.Wind said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > The Palestinians have the right to defend themselves from the occupation.
> ...



Occupiers have rights?

Links please.


----------



## Poli_Sigh (Aug 15, 2011)

Glad to see someone mentioned the Ottoman Empire and its fall as integral to much of what has transpired in the Middle East over the last 100 years.  But then when dealing with those for whom history began the day they were born, it's a difficult task reminding them that it started long before that and will continue long after.

And whether or not Israel was stolen land - who cares - they are there and have been for over 60 years.  However, bear in mind at the time the Jews were Europe's problem not the Middle East's.  Great Britain with much help from its WWII allies decided to move that problem somewhere else.  And that somewhere else happened to be smack dab in the middle of the Holy Land.  Surely after 2000 years of religious strife, some intelligent being might have foreseen that as a disaster in the making, rather than as an expeditious means of handling a touchy issue.

For it definitely was a decision, the consequences of which are still being reconciled today, tomorrow and very likely far into the future.


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 15, 2011)

My link shows him talking, yours is probably written by a jew trying to deflect the blame away from zionists.

Like seriously, you think they did 9/11 because of islamic ideology? WOW!


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Poli_Sigh said:


> Glad to see someone mentioned the Ottoman Empire and its fall as integral to much of what has transpired in the Middle East over the last 100 years.  But then when dealing with those for whom history began the day they were born, it's a difficult task reminding them that it started long before that and will continue long after.
> 
> And whether or not Israel was stolen land - who cares - they are there and have been for over 60 years.  However, bear in mind at the time the Jews were Europe's problem not the Middle East's.  Great Britain with much help from its WWII allies decided to move that problem somewhere else.  And that somewhere else happened to be smack dab in the middle of the Holy Land.  Surely after 2000 years of religious strife, some intelligent being might have foreseen that as a disaster in the making, rather than as an expeditious means of handling a touchy issue.
> 
> For it definitely was a decision, the consequences of which are still being reconciled today, tomorrow and very likely far into the future.



Maybe, open a history book?  Israel existed 3000 years ago, 2000 years before there was a Mahomet or even an Arab.


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Poli_Sigh said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to see someone mentioned the Ottoman Empire and its fall as integral to much of what has transpired in the Middle East over the last 100 years.  But then when dealing with those for whom history began the day they were born, it's a difficult task reminding them that it started long before that and will continue long after.
> ...



So then give the US back to the indians who were here 7000 years ago and stop being a hypocrite.


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Poli_Sigh said:
> ...



Yes, dumbass.


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



And since we all descend from Lucy, let's take back africa from the people who are there now.


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



Jews have lived in and ruled in Israel continuously since 1200 BCE to today.  You lost the debate, psycho.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 15, 2011)

Go back to EGYPT you fucking Hiburu.


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Shogun said:


> Go back to EGYPT you fucking Hiburu.



Go marry a 6 year old girl like your pedophile Mahomet, freak.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Go back to EGYPT you fucking Hiburu.
> ...



SWING AND A MISS!




See, this is why you jew pussies are so funny.  At the end of the day, we BOTH know that if Jesus were anything other than jewish then your kind would have been relegated to the same humanitarian standards as the rest of us treat you with.

twist that around your goofy little beard and shitlocks, hebe.


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



America is based on the JUDEO-Christian ethic, monkeyboy.  Never forget that.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



...indeed... the SAME ethic that put a whole bunch of your kind into ovens during the 50s.

never forget THAT, jooofer.


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



The same Judeo-Christian ethic that is the basis for America.  Never forget that, psycho loser.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



So, the only thing you can do is repeat yourself, nose job??




go tell it to Jakob the Liar!


poor guy... I feel sorry for you.


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Never forget, trash, American is a Judeo-Christian nation.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Actually, it's a secular nation with a separation of faith and the state.  Unlike, say, jewland where the favored ethnicity enjoys equality.  

Indeed, your whole repeated claim is hilarious given, again, it was that same judeo-christian belief structure that allowed so many jews to be put down like unwanted dogs for, you know, killing jesus.

Have you killed some jesus today, jewcifer?


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Always remember, trash, America is based on Jewish-Christian laws and ethics.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



go ahead and repeat yourself, lampshade.  We BOTH know that i've just stomped a mudhole in your ass.


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



US President John Adams...


> I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe, or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization.
> 
> Amazon.com: Roots Of American Order (9781882926992): Russell Kirk, Forrest McDonald: Books


----------



## Shogun (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



John Adams owned slaves.

Given your position in isreal it makes sense that you'd idolize those who segregate society based on race.


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



I own you, beotch.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Your chicken noodle soup offering mommy may have told you that, lil babooshka, but we both know whose ass has already, historically, been kicked time and again by the other.

coming to the Texas State Fair!

DEEP FRIED JEW


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Fetch my slippers, beotch.  I own you


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



American is a Judeo-Christian country, beotch. Never forget. 

US President John Adams...


> I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe, or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization.
> 
> Amazon.com: Roots Of American Order (9781882926992): Russell Kirk, Forrest McDonald: Books


----------



## Shogun (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



The United States didn't enter WW2 to save jews, kikesauce.

remember THAT.




please, continue quoting more slave owners as if their belief in a second class ethnicity isn't a dead ringer for your own.


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



The US is based on Judeo-Christian ethics.  Never forget, trash.

Founding Father US President John Adams...


> I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe, or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization.
> 
> Amazon.com: Roots Of American Order (9781882926992): Russell Kirk, Forrest McDonald: Books


----------



## Shogun (Aug 15, 2011)

Back to repeating the slave owner, eh jew?


go figure.


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Shogun said:


> Back to repeating the slave owner, eh jew?
> 
> 
> go figure.




A Founding Father of the US, trash.  Meanwhile, you post in chat rooms in torn underwear.

US President John Adam...


> I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe, or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Roots-America...s&ie=UTF8&qid=1312638979&sr=1-1&tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 15, 2011)

John Adams was an alcoholic slave owner, that's your hero?


----------



## Shogun (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Back to repeating the slave owner, eh jew?
> ...


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> John Adams was an alcoholic slave owner, that's your hero?



John Adams was a Founding Father of the US.  

You, on the other hand, post in chat rooms in soiled underwear


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > John Adams was an alcoholic slave owner, that's your hero?
> ...



And all the founding fathers of israel were terrorists. What's your point?


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



Meanwhile, you're unemployed and picking your ass, all day


----------



## Shogun (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > John Adams was an alcoholic slave owner, that's your hero?
> ...




Founding fathers were not infallible and quoting them as if they are illustrates how uneducated you truly are.

Shouldn't you be writing love letters to Yagil Amir, speaking of historic characters?


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



If thinking that makes you happy, it's all good.
Notice though how you had no real comeback to my statement about israel's founding fathers all being terrorists. So we both agree on something?


----------



## Shogun (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



meanwhile, your grasp of the English language is about as lacking as your comprehension of world events.

nice use of commas, dumbass!


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



Coming from an uneducated, unemployed inhabitant of a trailer park


----------



## Shogun (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



did you want to finish that supposition or were you too busy killing a Palestinian on that day of Hebe to English class, Jewfro?


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Coming from an uneducated, unemployed inhabitant of a trailer park


----------



## Shogun (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



That is still a giant failure of an attempted sentence, jew.


SAY WHAT AGAIN!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPHuE5pDlEs]Say What Again!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Coming from the uneducated, unemployed resident of a trailer park


----------



## Shogun (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...








you've been PWNT!


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Shogun said:


> _Go back to EGYPT you fucking Hiburu._


Oh! When are arabs vacating the real estate?


----------



## Poli_Sigh (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Maybe, open a history book?  Israel existed 3000 years ago, 2000 years before there was a Mahomet or even an Arab.



Did I say the Jews didn't exist 2000 years ago? No.  Did I say Israel didn't exist at one time?  No. 

What I said was that Israel didn't exist as such just prior to the end of WWII, not 3000 years before it. And that Great Britian by creating Israel and relocating the Jews from Europe made long-term and very powerful enemies in the Middle East.  

It is important to keep in mind that these Jews were citizens of Europe, not the Middle East.  Most had lived in Europe their entire lives as had their parents and parent's parents.  Hitler made the Jews Europe's problem and Great Britians' attempts to remove that problem created an even bigger problem. One that wouldn't reach it full potential for nearly 70 years.

Unfortunately, as happens so often Israel through its adoption of Zionism became what it should have most hated - an intolerant over-bearing aggressor with little or no remorse or empathy for the people in its path.  And even more unfortunate, the United States supported Israel in its every militant thought, act and deed.


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Poli_Sigh said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe, open a history book?  Israel existed 3000 years ago, 2000 years before there was a Mahomet or even an Arab.
> ...



Great Britain abstained from voting for Israeli statehood.

Maybe, open a history book, dummy?


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Poli_Sigh said:


> It is important to keep in mind that these Jews were citizens of Europe, not the Middle East.



What is important to keep in mind is I have a Master's in Near East history and you're a high school dropout.

Most Israeli Jews are those expelled from Arab countries after 1948 and their descendants.
Jews have lived in Iraq, for example, dating back to the Babylonian exile in the 6th century BCE.

Arabs are imposters who don't even have a history prior to Islam in the 7th century CE.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 15, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Are you denying Israel existed long before there were even Muslims?

Right of conquest - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

History of ancient Israel and Judah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 15, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > _Go back to EGYPT you fucking Hiburu._
> ...



A good example of your unintelligent posts.


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...




Coming from the uneducated, unemployed trailer trash


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 15, 2011)

Divine.Wind said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



And Jerusalem was not in it. Do you want to go there?


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You don't want to go there, birdbrain.  

Historian Sir Martin Gilbert...
Jerusalem became the capital of the first Jewish kingdom in 1004 BC, over 3000 years ago.  With the brief exception of the Crusader period, no other non-Jewish ruling power of Jerusalem made the city a capital but it was consistently a capital for the Jews.  Driven into partial exile by Nebuchadnezzar in 586 BC, the Jews returned fifty years later and rebuilt Jerusalem as their capital.  It was their capital, too, under the Maccabees.  The unity of the city achieved in 1967, then, was more than a quirk of military geography.  It was the fulfillment of unbroken historical longings.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> You don't want to go there, birdbrain.
> 
> Historian Sir Martin Gilbert...
> Jerusalem became the capital of the first Jewish kingdom in 1004 BC, over 3000 years ago.  With the brief exception of the Crusader period, no other non-Jewish ruling power of Jerusalem made the city a capital but it was consistently a capital for the Jews.  Driven into partial exile by Nebuchadnezzar in 586 BC, the Jews returned fifty years later and rebuilt Jerusalem as their capital.  It was their capital, too, under the Maccabees.  The unity of the city achieved in 1967, then, was more than a quirk of military geography.  It was the fulfillment of unbroken historical longings.



Agreed.  I guess some people don't fully realize what the Dome of the Rock is built upon.  They might want to study their history more before commenting that Palestinians were there before the Jews.


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Divine.Wind said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > You don't want to go there, birdbrain.
> ...



Most of all, the Muzzies fully realize what the Dome of the Rock is built upon [the remains of the Jewish Temples], which is why Muzzies strictly forbid archaeological excavations that would further verify the historical connection between Jerusalem and the Jewish People, while Mahomet never set one dirty foot in Jerusalem.


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 16, 2011)

Jews gave up all their land in Palestine a long time ago. If I buy a house that's built on old foundations, is the former owners descendants allowed to come and steal it back off of me?


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> Jews gave up all their land in Palestine a long time ago.



Coming from the uneducated, unemployed high school dropout, above, who lives in a trailer park.

Historian Sir Martin Gilbert...
Jerusalem became the capital of the first Jewish kingdom in 1004 BC, over 3000 years ago.  With the brief exception of the Crusader period, no other non-Jewish ruling power of Jerusalem made the city a capital but it was consistently a capital for the Jews.  Driven into partial exile by Nebuchadnezzar in 586 BC, the Jews returned fifty years later and rebuilt Jerusalem as their capital.  It was their capital, too, under the Maccabees.  The unity of the city achieved in 1967, then, was more than a quirk of military geography.  It was the fulfillment of unbroken historical longings.

Jewish villages in Israel 1855--Present...

Jerusalem
Safed
Tiberias
Kinneret
Deganya
Merhavya
Zikhron Yacov
Ekron
Mikveh Israel
Rishon le-Zion
Ben Shermen
Rehobot
Hulda
Kastinia
Arsuf


----------



## Shogun (Aug 16, 2011)

Keep envying the Dome on the Rock, jews!  Like En vogue says...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlP0m39xdI0&feature=fvst]En Vogue - My Lovin (You&#39;re Never Gonna Get It) Ultra High Quality - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

Shogun said:


> Keep envying the Dome on the Rock, jews!



The Dome of the rock is a POS built by followers of the pedophile false prophet Mahomet.

Sucks being you


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

Shogun said:


> Keep envying the Dome on the Rock, jews!



Keep envying the Jews, po boy.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 16, 2011)

No such thing, hebe.  

Just think, today is another day that you can't have a temple of solomon!




Enjoy knowing that!


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

Shogun said:


> No such thing, hebe.
> 
> Just think, today is another day that you can't have a temple of solomon!
> 
> ...



Just think, today is another day you have a needledick.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 16, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Keep envying the Dome on the Rock, jews!
> ...


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Shrine to the pedophile prophet.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 16, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > No such thing, hebe.
> ...



*.....SAYS THE JEW!*


----------



## Shogun (Aug 16, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



You mean, LAND THAT YOU CAN'T HAVE.


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

Shogun said:


> No such thing, hebe.
> 
> Just think, today is another day that you can't have a temple of solomon!
> 
> ...



Enjoy knowing America is based on the Torah.  

US President John Adams...


> I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe, or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization.
> 
> Amazon.com: Roots Of American Order (9781882926992): Russell Kirk, Forrest McDonald: Books


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



You mean, the shrine to the pedophile prophet?


----------



## Shogun (Aug 16, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > No such thing, hebe.
> ...



Oh, you mean the same United States that let your kind bake in German ovens until we could bother entering the war due to the Japanese?

THAT America? 


Quote another slave owner, ****.


and remember.....

NEVER GONNA GET IT NEVER GONNA GET IT NEVER GONNA GET IT NEVER GONNA GET IT!


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

Shogun said:


> [
> Quote another slave owner, ****.



John Adams opposed slavery, dumbass 
JSTOR: An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie

US President John Adams...


> I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe, or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization.
> 
> Amazon.com: Roots Of American Order (9781882926992): Russell Kirk, Forrest McDonald: Books


----------



## Shogun (Aug 16, 2011)

You realize that you just referenced John QUINCY Adams and not his father, the same John Adams you keep quoting, right?





This is probably why you won't ever get Tempe Mount...

TOO BAD!  SO SAD!!


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

Shogun said:


> You realize that you just referenced John QUINCY Adams and not his father, the same John Adams you keep quoting, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dumbass, learn basic reading skills, since the article, "John Adams' View of Slavery,"  is about John Adams' view of slavery, which he opposed  
JSTOR: An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie

You stupid little shit.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 16, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > You realize that you just referenced John QUINCY Adams and not his father, the same John Adams you keep quoting, right?
> ...



CLEARLY, you didn't read that article.





It's the first two fucking sentences!


----------



## Shogun (Aug 16, 2011)

NEVER GONNA HAPPEN


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



LOL, you're dumber than a wall.

John Adams found slavery "repugnant": JSTOR: An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

Shogun said:


> NEVER GONNA HAPPEN



The United States of Torah  Suck on that, needledick.  

US President John Adams...


> I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe, or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization.
> 
> Amazon.com: Roots Of American Order (9781882926992): Russell Kirk, Forrest McDonald: Books


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...


Au contraire, it's a sign of my wisdom, of course.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 16, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> Jews gave up all their land in Palestine a long time ago. If I buy a house that's built on old foundations, is the former owners descendants allowed to come and steal it back off of me?



Gave it up or had it stolen from them?


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 16, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



Don't hurt yourself patting yourself on the back, lol.


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 16, 2011)

Divine.Wind said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > Jews gave up all their land in Palestine a long time ago. If I buy a house that's built on old foundations, is the former owners descendants allowed to come and steal it back off of me?
> ...



The Palestinians had the jews stolen from them?


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



The Fakestinians are from Arabia, birdbrain.

Jews have lived in Israel since at least 1200 BCE, verified by the archaeological record, 3000 years before there were even Fakestinians.

You should have been aborted, you hot mess.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 16, 2011)

*NEVER GONNA GET IT.....*


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

Shogun said:


> *NEVER GONNA GET IT.....[/COOR][/]*


*

You live in the US of Torah, psycho.  

US President John Adams
I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe, or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization.*


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 16, 2011)

Shogun said:


> *NEVER GONNA GET IT.....*
> 
> http://z.about.com/d/judaism/1/0/B/8/4344.jpg



Unless the Muslim radicals start a war with the West, then all bets are off.  There are two places on Earth where the West could be forced into another World War.  One is in the Far East with China the other is in the Middle East with the Fundamentalist clowns who use terrorism to murder innocent men, women and children.  Since they even murder Muslims, which is a direct violation of the Holy Qur'an, then they can only be working for Satan whether they fully understand it or not.


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 20, 2011)

Sorry Div., but we're already in WWIII, just look at allthe countries who are at war with each other on one side:

US, Canada, France, England, Poland, Australia, Germany, Israel, and all the other NATO countries.
vs
Iraq, Afghanistan, Iran, Palestinians, Libya, Lebanon, and to some extent, Somalia, Yemen, North Korea and the US still occupies Japan, Germany, the Phillipines and a bunch of others. And recently beat the shit out of Yugoslavia, Panama and Granada.
And now the Chinese are waging cyberwar against the US. Ok, not all these actions are related, but an awful lot of them are.

How many more countries do you need to get involved in war to call it a world war?


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 20, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> Sorry Div., but we're already in WWIII, just look at allthe countries who are at war with each other on one side



By that logic, we've been in a world war since the beginning of civilization.  

To equate the conflicts you've mentioned with WWI or WWII is like comparing a drive-by gang shooting to 9/11.  

We lost almost half a million Americans in WWII.  Over 50,000 in Viet Nam.  We've lost a tenth of the Viet Nam causalities in the WOT and about 1% of the WWII deaths.   Despite the tragedies we are experiencing in our time, the world is actually becoming both better and more peaceful.


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 20, 2011)

Divine.Wind said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Div., but we're already in WWIII, just look at allthe countries who are at war with each other on one side
> ...





We have the US, Canada, England, Germany, the Dutch, Polish.... fighting pretty much the whole arab world. Worldwide air travel is compromised... That's not WWIII?


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> _Sorry Div., but we're already in WWIII, just look at allthe countries who are at war with each other on one side: US, Canada, France, England, Poland, Australia, Germany, Israel, and all the other NATO countries. vs Iraq, Afghanistan, Iran, Palestinians, Libya, Lebanon, and to some extent, Somalia, Yemen, North Korea and the US still occupies Japan, Germany, the Phillipines and a bunch of others. And recently beat the shit out of Yugoslavia, Panama and Granada. And now the Chinese are waging cyberwar against the US. Ok, not all these actions are related, but an awful lot of them are. How many more countries do you need to get involved in war to call it a world was._


Indeed, we just can't afford getting distracted by the occupational noises noisy palistanians make about their occupation.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 20, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> We have the US, Canada, England, Germany, the Dutch, Polish.... fighting pretty much the whole arab world. Worldwide air travel is compromised... That's not WWIII?



Not by a long shot.....but I can see why some people think it is.


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 20, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > _Sorry Div., but we're already in WWIII, just look at allthe countries who are at war with each other on one side: US, Canada, France, England, Poland, Australia, Germany, Israel, and all the other NATO countries. vs Iraq, Afghanistan, Iran, Palestinians, Libya, Lebanon, and to some extent, Somalia, Yemen, North Korea and the US still occupies Japan, Germany, the Phillipines and a bunch of others. And recently beat the shit out of Yugoslavia, Panama and Granada. And now the Chinese are waging cyberwar against the US. Ok, not all these actions are related, but an awful lot of them are. How many more countries do you need to get involved in war to call it a world was._
> ...



doc, the reason we're fighting the arab world is precisely because of the conflict in Palestine. I wouldn't care if the israeli nuked every last fucking arab. The thing that I don't like is being dragged into their fight on purpose then being told that it has nothing to do with them (the israelis).


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 20, 2011)

Divine.Wind said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > We have the US, Canada, England, Germany, the Dutch, Polish.... fighting pretty much the whole arab world. Worldwide air travel is compromised... That's not WWIII?
> ...



So how many countries fighting in the same war does it take for you to call it a world war?


----------



## Ropey (Aug 20, 2011)

^^ Research world wars.

World war - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> A world war is a war affecting the majority of the world's most powerful and populous nations. World wars span multiple countries on multiple continents, with battles fought in multiple theaters, and last for multiple years.  The term has usually been applied to two conflicts of unprecedented scale that occurred during the 20th century, World War I (1914&#8211;1918) and World War II (1939&#8211;1945), although in retrospect a number of earlier conflicts may be regarded as "world wars". The other most common usage of the term is in the context of World War III, *a phrase usually used to describe any hypothetical future global conflict*.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 20, 2011)

Ropey said:


> ^^ Research world wars.
> 
> World war - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Agreed.



> The term has usually been applied to two conflicts of *unprecedented scale*



It's not the number of countries involved, but the scale of the conflict.


----------



## Ropey (Aug 20, 2011)

^^ The definitive word in your quote is "usually". Usually, not always, so it's both countries and scale of conflicts.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Aug 20, 2011)

xotoxi said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...


Why do you call them myths? Israel has never been the palestinians, no matter what they claim.


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 20, 2011)

abu afuckyou is an israeli apologist.


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> _doc, the reason we're fighting the arab world is precisely because of the conflict in Palestine. I wouldn't care if the israeli nuked every last fucking arab. The thing that I don't like is being dragged into their fight on purpose then being told that it has nothing to do with them (the israelis)._


That's why we just can't afford getting distracted by the occupational noises noisy palistanians make about their occupation.


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 21, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > _doc, the reason we're fighting the arab world is precisely because of the conflict in Palestine. I wouldn't care if the israeli nuked every last fucking arab. The thing that I don't like is being dragged into their fight on purpose then being told that it has nothing to do with them (the israelis)._
> ...



Are you ever going to make ANY sense?


----------



## JStone (Aug 22, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> doc, the reason we're fighting the arab world is precisely because of the conflict in Palestine.



Wrong, birdbrain.

Omar Osama bin Laden
My father has a religious goal. He is controlled by the rules of jihad. He only kills if he thinks there is a need.&#8221; 
Osama bin Laden is 'worth more alive than dead', declares his son - Times Online


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 22, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...


Are my faithful pitiful opposition readers evolving to my level, ever?


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 22, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



I don't think I'll ever go down that far to your level.


----------



## JStone (Aug 22, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



Maybe, if you did, you'd have more than zero rep points


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 22, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...


I was right, as always, of course. My faithful pitiful opposition readers have yet to learn the difference between _evolve_ and _devolve_. So sad.


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 22, 2011)

*Myth #1..... Israel is "Stolen Land"*

Well, they sure didn't buy it. And it wasn't given to them, so what's left?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 22, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> *Myth #1..... Israel is "Stolen Land"*
> 
> Well, they sure didn't buy it. And it wasn't given to them, so what's left?



This is how they got it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYvimRnlTqE]Alnakba English P2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 22, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > *Myth #1..... Israel is "Stolen Land"*
> ...



A history lesson, above, from the high school dropouts  

This is how Muslims stole Jewish and Christian land Muslim conquests - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Jews lived in Israel 3000 years before Palestinians were even born.

Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum


----------



## JStone (Aug 22, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> *Myth #1..... Israel is "Stolen Land"*
> 
> Well, they sure didn't buy it. And it wasn't given to them, so what's left?



The consensus of archaeological scholarship centers around either a gradual domination of the land of Canaan through immigration of Israelites well over 3000 years ago or the Israelites emerging from the Canaanite population to form their own separate community and, eventually, came to dominate Canaan, before having been renamed Israel

You're a severely uneducated dunce, so, you're not expected to know this


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 22, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



It is not a lesson from me. It is documents, newsreels, letters, personal accounts , and the findings of several historians.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYvimRnlTqE]Alnakba English P2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 22, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Harvard University's prestigious Semitic Museum is engaged in a massive hoax in having assembled an ancient Israeli society ca. 1200 BCE from original archaeological artifacts?

The University of Pennsylvnia is involved in the same hoax...

*University of Pennsylvania Museum of Archaeology and Anthropology: Ancient Israel... *
Canaan and Ancient Israel The first major North American exhibition dedicated to the archaeology of ancient Israel and neighboring lands, "Canaan and Ancient Israel" features more than 350 rare artifacts from about 3,000 to 586 B.C.E., excavated by University of Pennsylvania Museum archaeologists in Israel,
Artcom Museums Tour: University of Pennsylvania Museum of Archaeology and Anthropology, Philadelphia PA


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 22, 2011)

In order to create an alleged justification for the crime of genocide they have committed against the Palestinian Arabs, the Zionists have tried to convince the world that Palestine was practically uninhabited, "A Land Without People for a People without a Land." They created and propagated the myths that the Palestinian Arabs were nomads or seminomads without a culture and civilization, that the Palestinians had neither a national identity nor existence, that the Palestinians lacked an economic structure and roots in the land.

The continuity of the Palestinian roots in the land in fact goes back to antiquity. Absorbing or outlasting various conquerors, Palestinians tenaciously tended their ancestral farmlands, whether as freeholders or as tenants and mortgagees, and by the end of World War 11, mostly as unfettered freeholders again. In his study of the history of landholdings in Palestine, Abraham Granott, formerly Managing Director of the Jewish National Fund, admits:

When the kingdom of Byzantium was subjugated by the Arabs, practically the whole of the land belonged to the big proprietors, the Emperor, the municipal authorities, and religious bodies, as churches and so on, while the soil was cultivated by the former owners who had remained on their plots as tenants after the land had passed into the hands of large owners.(1)

Thus the Palestinian farmers expelled by the Zionists in 1948 were the lineal descendants of the most ancient owners of the land. The Palestinian Arabs are the indigenous population of Palestine, the descendants of the Philistines and of all the Semitic peoples who have lived in Palestine since the time of the Canaanites. Successive waves of newcomers, such as Philistines from Crete, Semites from Iraq, Romans, Greeks and Arabs came and intermarried with the native stock.

The historical record disproves the Zionist lie that Palestine was undeveloped before the establishment of Jewish settlements in Palestine, Muqqadisi, a native of Jerusalem who died in 986 A.D., enumerated the principal products of Palestine in the tenth century

..among which agricultural produce was particularly copious and prized: fruit of every kind (olives, figs, grapes, quinces, plums, apples, dates, walnuts, almonds, jujubes and bananas), some of which were exported, and crops for processing (sugarcane, indigo and sumac). But the mineral resources were equally important: chalk earth, marble from Bayt Djibrin, and sulphur mined in the Jordan Valley, not to mention the salt and bitumen of the Dead Sea. Stone, which was common in the country, was the most generally used building material for towns of any importance.(2)

Chapter 2: Encyclopedia of the Palestine Problem


----------



## JStone (Aug 22, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Chapter 2: Encyclopedia of the Palestine Problem



Your link is bogus.    There is no "encyclopedia of the palestine problem"


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 23, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > *Myth #1..... Israel is "Stolen Land"*
> ...



Since you're on ignore, no one cares what you think... and what you wrote is wrong anyways.


----------



## JStone (Aug 23, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



Everyone cares about Canada's genocide of its aboriginals [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8do5BVTkYfI]Hidden from history...The Canadian Genocide - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 25, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...




the thread is : "Israel and Palestine".


----------



## JStone (Aug 25, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...




Palestine doesn't exist, ugly face.  Canada's genocide of aboriginals exists


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



What do Canadian abos have to do with "*Israel and Palestine Thoughts in this conflict?*". Are you just lost? Have you been wandering around in a mental desert for 40 years too?


----------



## JStone (Aug 26, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



Coming from the mentally ill indigent with the ugly face on facebook. 
Owned.


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



You don't even own the land that your house sits on.


----------



## JStone (Aug 26, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



Jews have owned Israel since 3000 years ago, dumbass 

*University of Chicago Oriental Institute---Empires in the Fertile Crescent: Israel, Ancient Assyria and Anatolia...*


> Visitors will get a rare look at one of the most important geographic regions in the ancient Near East beginning January 29 with the opening of "Empires in the Fertile Crescent: Ancient Assyria, Anatolia and Israel," the newest galleries at the Museum of the Oriental Institute of the University of Chicago.
> 
> The galleries showcase artifacts that illustrate the power of these ancient civilizations, including sculptural representations of tributes demanded by kings of ancient Assyria, and some sources of continual fascination, such as a fragment of the Dead Sea Scrolls--one of the few examples in the United States.
> 
> ...


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Is that why you had to fight to get it back? What a retard you are.


----------



## JStone (Aug 26, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



Jews owned Israel 3000 years ago, dumbass.  

*Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel*...


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...


*[/QUOTE]

You since SINCE 3000 years, which even you knows is false. You're an embarrassment to heebs everywhere.*


----------



## JStone (Aug 26, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...


*




			You since SINCE 3000 years, which even you knows is false. You're an embarrassment to heebs everywhere.l:
		
Click to expand...


Winston Churchill, 1921...
It is manifestly right that the Jews should have a national centre and a National Home...And where else could that be but in this land of Palestine, with which for more than 3,000 years they have been intimately and profoundly associated? 

Owned. *


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...


*

I guess you're not aware that the British, Yankees, Canadians... all supported a jew homeland in Palestine because they couldn't stand jews either and wouldn't let them into their country. You're such a fool.

PS Churchill drank his way through WWII.*


----------



## JStone (Aug 26, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > > You since SINCE 3000 years, which even you knows is false. You're an embarrassment to heebs everywhere.l:
> ...



Churchill received a Nobel Prize for historical literature and was awarded honorary American citizenship by John F. Kennedy, the highest honor for a non-citizen.

You, on the other hand, post in chat rooms in soiled underwear.

Winston Churchill, 1921...
It is manifestly right that the Jews should have a national centre and a National Home...And where else could that be but in this land of Palestine, with which for more than 3,000 years they have been intimately and profoundly associated? 

OWNED


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



It's comforting to know that some jews at least aren't as retarded as you are, but seriously, jews should get their shit together.


----------



## JStone (Aug 26, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



Coming from a mentally ill indigent
Owned


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



but seriously, jews should stop jewing everyone and get their shit together.


----------



## JStone (Aug 26, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



Israel has more companies listed on NASDAQ than Canada 

Canada excels at genocide, not technology
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8do5BVTkYfI]Hidden from history...The Canadian Genocide - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...




Canada is for faggots and jews.


----------



## JStone (Aug 26, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...




You're mentally ill


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...




but seriously, Canada should stop jewing everyone and help jews get their shit together.


----------



## JStone (Aug 26, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



You're mentally ill. http://www.usmessageboard.com/4053535-post240.html http://www.usmessageboard.com/4056588-post453.html


----------



## abu afak (Aug 30, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...


He is indeeed and I see he and his Fraud sig are .. gonna.


----------



## abu afak (Nov 27, 2012)

Arty-the-Senile-Clown needs some basics on Israel's creation.
Which is why I started this string
-
-


----------



## abu afak (Nov 27, 2012)

artfulcodger said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Arty-the-Senile-Clown needs some basics on Israel's creation.
> ...


Duh.. Duh.
My bump of this string and it's OP WAS an invitation to square-off you unbelievable DOPE!
Duh.. Duh.
Any refutation of it Clown-boy?

In our other "square-offs' you got GUTTED as well. Just as you do at the hands of everyone here.
In Fact, and again, you are SO Stupid, you Proudly repost your losses as New Strings.
*
Like most suffering Senility, you have reverted to an 8 year old needing attention; also starting our own "French recognition" string Directly ON TOP of someone else's.
What a Child.
Never seen such an attention hog ever.*
---


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 27, 2012)

artfulcodger said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Arty-the-Senile-Clown needs some basics on Israel's creation.
> ...


Fact phobia, another incurable disease from Gazaland.


----------



## abu afak (Jul 8, 2013)

MJB12741 said:
			
		

> *Can Someone Explain?
> 
> I learned from the Palestinian supporters that "Israel is stealing (or occupying) 'Palestinian' land." I detest land thieves & will always join the side against them. So will someone please tell me --- when did Israel's land since antiquity become this Palestinian land that Israel is stealing?*



Yup. See OP and much above.


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 16, 2013)

abu afak enjoy---Koran Says Land Belongs To Israel  ...


----------



## PrometheusBound (Aug 16, 2013)

It was "stolen" from Turkey as reparations for World War I and its 600-year jihad against Western Civilization.  It was never an independent country, so Turkey's Arab subjects had forfeited any claims because of their cowardice or indifference to fighting for their own "homeland."  It had really only been a pit stop for wandering Arab tribes.  If Israel had been conquered by the Arabs in 1948, the land would have been swallowed up by Syria, Jordan, and Egypt.  Because of the rabid Arab rabble's genetic desire to fight among themselves, that impossible victory would have led to constant wars among all the nationalist Arab states that wanted to rule the Mandate as a private colony.

The old generation of British leaders, the Churchill generation, intended the Jewish Homeland to be a decoy against the inevitable next jihad.  When the appeasement generation took over again after WWII, the Israelis had to fight them through terrorism in order to be free; the incompetent, cowardly, and squabbling Arabs were easy to defeat.  This decoy worked to shield Western Civilization from the OPEC-created jihad until Al Qaida wised up and bypassed the Israeli decoy.


----------



## abu afak (Sep 26, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


*The Jews got 55% of Lesser Palestine ...of the Leftover 23%.... After the Arabs got 77% of Greater Palestine/The Mandate. (Jordan)
IOW, Arabs got 87% of the British Mandate.

And Half of the Jews 55% was the Thought-Useless/Near-Empty Negev Desert thrown in to make Israel Viable.
So 35% of the population got 27.5% of the Usable Land.
Ooops

And of course, and again, Jews were a Majority in the land that was to become Israel.

See the OP.*


----------



## abu afak (Dec 17, 2017)

abu afak said:


> *The Jews got 55% of Lesser Palestine ...of the Leftover 23%.... After the Arabs got 77% of Greater Palestine/The Mandate. (Jordan)
> IOW, Arabs got 87% of the British Mandate.
> 
> And Half of the Jews 55% was the Thought-Useless/Near-Empty Negev Desert thrown in to make Israel Viable.
> ...


Seems we need a Redux *for the anti-Zionist Spammer.
(23 OPs on THIS page alone saying the same thing)*

ALL your Lies covered in various sections this Section/string.
`
`


----------

